# World Championships 2011 Bangkok



## David Zemdegs (Jan 17, 2011)

Greetings,
As someone who went to bangkok for the first time last year for the asian open at Baiyoke, I can assure everyone that it is a fantastic location. For many of us it is also insanely cheap. We were paying $2 Aud for a great dinner! And the accommodation we found to be first class (and cheap) for those who will be staying there.
I expect everyone to learn a little Thai - you have to append your gender after many common sayings. For example - sawadit kub is what we males say for hello, but females say sawadit kaa (like car). And thank you is Korp Kun (kub or kaa).
I hope we have the free wireless internet we had at the asian comp in the main competition room. I also hope we have the streaming live video.
I dont know about using the speedstack timers for eating food though.......
I look forward to meeting many more of the speedcubing community although Im happy for you to ignore me and say hi to my son instead...

David


----------



## Radu (Jan 17, 2011)

Great to hear that. Any opinions regarding the location, food, sightseeing, etc. are welcome . Btw., what is actually the main hotel, as I see 3 of them: Sky, Suite and Boutique. I guess the first one, but the others look cheaper. Or maybe we should wait for some more official details.


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't like chairs and room is cold(for Thai).

some Thai vocabs--
Average = cha lia
Hello = sawad dee (sawadit) 
Thankyou = Korb kun

They like politely person.
How??
Kub(male) Kaa(fe) at last of all the sentences .
2hand do like clap (pray) for sawad dee


----------



## Chuck (Jan 17, 2011)

Just hear the news. This is great!
Finally I can possibly go to a World Champ


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 17, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> Great to hear that. Any opinions regarding the location, food, sightseeing, etc. are welcome . Btw., what is actually the main hotel, as I see 3 of them: Sky, Suite and Boutique. I guess the first one, but the others look cheaper. Or maybe we should wait for some more official details.



Its the baiyoke sky hotel - the one with 86 odd floors


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 17, 2011)

There are now a Facebook event crested by Ron.


----------



## Wachirawit (Jan 17, 2011)

I cant wait


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to register right now! Although for many Europeans this will be too late because school will have started again (I know 1 girl that is VERY pisse.ngry) I will be happy to visit Thailand again, and a bit more this time

[This will make sense to them!]
Babboon: Sorry 
Panda: Maroc->Thailand, start planning to hitchhike
Gaël: Just let Panda do the hitchhiking and jump in with her at the last moment (and bring Antoinne)
Raccoon: 0.000001% is still a chance so it isn't a lie
[/This will make sense to them!]


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Although for many Europeans this will be too late because school will have started again


that's one main reason why I won't come. The other one is that I can't afford the flights on my own and my parents don't wanna let me go anyway.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2011)

*Some phrases...*

Hello (Sa-wat-dee krup)
Thank you (khob-koon krup)
Sorry (Khor thod)
Yes (Chai)
No (Mai chai)
What? (Arai na?)
Why? (Tum mai?)
Can I eat? (Chan yak gin dai mai?)
Do you speak Thai? (Koon pood pasa Thai dai mai?) :tu
I speak English (Chan pood pasa angrid)
How much does this cost? (Rah kah tao lai?)
How are you? (Sa bai dee mai?)
You look cute! (Koon narak dee!)
Sweet dreams. (Koon fun dee)
I'm not drunk! (Mai mao!)
I don't know... (Chan mai lu...)

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

Sin-H said:


> that's one main reason why I won't come. The other one is that I can't afford the flights on my own and my parents don't wanna let me go anyway.


 
I was a bit shortsighted. I think school will be a problem for many people all over the world. But there is no way around it I guess. One of the problems of having a sport that is dominated by young people. School and money will always prevent some people from coming


----------



## Jani (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeay Bangkok again!
The last Asian champ was truly amazing.

And I'm looking forward to repeat the experience.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ugh..I'm running a marathon on the 15th..that I have to go to..


----------



## anders (Jan 17, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Greetings,
> I dont know about using the speedstack timers for eating food though.......



I concur. However, I appreciated that they did not serve a spicy Tom Yum soup for the speedeating contest.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I dont know about using the speedstack timers for eating food though.......



lol, can someone please explain this one?

Tim.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ugh..I'm running a marathon on the 15th..that I have to go to..


 Well you can always pretend that you arrived in Bangkok because you lost your way during the marathon


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure, my parents won't allow me to go 
But it's just fair that WC takes place in Asia (it's never been before).
My only chance would be to combine it with a trip to Taiwan but that's very unlikely to happen... like 1% chance at the most 

Any predictions for 2nd, 3rd place yet? 

Feliks Zemdegs wins World Rubik's Cube Championships 2011.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey now Rowe has a shot at winning. It'd be a bit of an upset but there's a lot of time between WCs and now so who knows.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I was a bit shortsighted. I think school will be a problem for many people all over the world. But there is no way around it I guess.


 
Erm... have it in the summer when the majority of people don't have school?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 17, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Erm... have it in the summer when the majority of people don't have school?


 
Yeah. Could someone explain why the WC is always in October or Novermber and not July for example?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 17, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Yeah. Could someone explain why the WC is always in October or Novermber and not July for example?


 
My guess is that the venue costs in the fall would be significantly cheaper. In the summer, you have weddings and other things that are going on so the venues are booked, but in the fall, not so many things, so the venue could practically be given away if it fills up hotel rooms.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 17, 2011)

No such thing as seasons in Bangkok though =/


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Yeah. Could someone explain why the WC is always in October or Novermber and not July for example?


 
TRADITION!


----------



## Radu (Jan 17, 2011)

There will always be people who won't like a certain date or location. Now it's in October and in Bangkok. I doubt this date and location will cause a lack of competitors.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2011)

Bryan said:


> My guess is that the venue costs in the fall would be significantly cheaper. In the summer, you have weddings and other things that are going on so the venues are booked, but in the fall, not so many things, so the venue could practically be given away if it fills up hotel rooms.


 
The additional cost could probably be recouped by not spending tens of thousands of euros on wasteful extravagance. Is it cheaper in the fall? Probably. Would the cost of having it in the summer be completely prohibitive? Doubt it.



pablobaluba said:


> There will always be people who won't like a certain date or location. Now it's in October and in Bangkok. I doubt this date and location will cause a lack of competitors.



Oh of course there will be a large quantity of cubers there. But I have a feeling it will end up like Asian Champs, where many countries were underrepresented and a lot of the people you would expect to win weren't there.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 17, 2011)

TimMc said:


> lol, can someone please explain this one?
> 
> Tim.



On the Saturday night of the Asian comp they set up two timers and had two people with the same plate of food trying to eat it the quickest. I dont think thats really a good idea myself and not the best spectacle....


----------



## flan (Jan 17, 2011)

Eating really fast and timing is a Japanese TV game show thing isn't it? So at the Asian champs thats maybe more likely to happen than at worlds. (please don't flame me for my ignorance of Asian culture if I'm wrong)


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2011)

Or you could bring it to the Southern hemisphere and have it during Northern summer, our winter


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Dene said:


> Or you could bring it to the Southern hemisphere and have it during Northern summer, our winter


 
I second the motion. Definitly something to consider for next WCs


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 18, 2011)

What are the normal conventions for friday and saturday night at world comps? I think one of those we should head to ratchaprarop station and head into the centre of town - Me or Arnaud can guide you on that one. The other might be in the hotel itself but i dont know about karaoke......


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2011)

there's going to be 500 people at this competition. There is no normal convention for what 500 people do. People get together and do things, just like anywhere else.


----------



## Escher (Jan 18, 2011)

Whyyyyyy is it not in the summer?

Actually would have been feasible for me to go otherwise. I assume the same can be said for hundreds of others.

My guess is that they want it so only the most hardcore cubers who are willing (and able) to sacrifice other duties can make it 

*Cries deeply*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do it before September!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh of course there will be a large quantity of cubers there. But I have a feeling it will end up like Asian Champs, where many countries were underrepresented and a lot of the people you would expect to win weren't there.


 
Wouldn't that happen wherever the competition could be held


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a quick comment to make for those who are in school or at university. I went to World 2003 and 2005 while I was at university. Both times I ended up missing some school days, and both times I approached my professors beforehand telling them that going to this competition was extremely important to me, and what could be done? Both times my professors worked with me. I had crap tons of make-up work to do, but I was able to go. Also, at Worlds 2007 there were a lot of people from the California Universities who were working on assignments that had to be turned in even while they were at the competition.

For those in school or university yes it will be harder for you to go than most. You will have to make-up work and/or change your schedule. But, it can be done. Don't tell yourself you can't go until you talk to your professors. There may even be some consequences to your grade for lost attendance and such, but if you tell your professors that this is important to you, then there is a likely chance that you will be able to work out some sort of deal with him or her.


----------



## flan (Jan 18, 2011)

I cant afford the travel anyway but wouldn't it be easier just to have it in the summer? Even if you can get time off in October its still going to be a lot easier the get the time off in the summer for the majority.


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I have a quick comment to make for those who are in school or at university. I went to World 2003 and 2005 while I was at university. Both times I ended up missing some school days, and both times I approached my professors beforehand telling them that going to this competition was extremely important to me, and what could be done? Both times my professors worked with me. I had crap tons of make-up work to do, but I was able to go. Also, at Worlds 2007 there were a lot of people from the California Universities who were working on assignments that had to be turned in even while they were at the competition.
> 
> For those in school or university yes it will be harder for you to go than most. You will have to make-up work and/or change your schedule. But, it can be done. Don't tell yourself you can't go until you talk to your professors. There may even be some consequences to your grade for lost attendance and such, but if you tell your professors that this is important to you, then there is a likely chance that you will be able to work out some sort of deal with him or her.


 

Ya except when WCs is at the very end of term / exam time 

/end southern hemisphere fail


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ya except when WCs is at the very end of term / exam time
> 
> /end southern hemisphere fail


 
I realize this would be an inconvenience, but don't most professors allow you to take the final exam early if you choose? I remember my professors always saying that if there was an issue with your exam, you had to notify them immediately and likely take the exam early. I realize that doing this would be a huge pain, and it hinges on whether people's particular professor will allow it, but this is an option. I've just learned that if you open the dialogue with your professors, that more often than not they will be willing to work out a solution with you. Especially if you mention that it's for a cubing world championship. From the lay cuber's perspective, there is not a lot _more_ academic than taking time off from school for a cubing world competition. At least you're telling them up front, and at least you're not going to party in Cancun or something.

Again, every person's case is different, and situations are not the same for everyone. However, for those in school I strongly suggest to talk to your professor if you want to go / are able to go to the competition otherwise. I'm willing to bet that your professor will work out a solution with you.


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea schools work differently in New Zealand. In the states, as I found, things are way more casual and pretty much everything is done by the professor and TAs. Over here, unless you are in a really big class (where there might be quite a few people that can't make the original exam time, so they tend to have a "secondary" exam, which is an entirely different paper sat earlier) there is no chance of sitting the exam at a different time. Without going on about it, basically all exams have to be sat with external supervisors and the university is not going to arrange that for just one person.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2011)

UK is the same Dene, no possible way of taking an exam early or anything (at least at every academic establishment I've studied at). Fortunately I have no exams to worry about missing but it's more I feel it could be irresponsible to miss a lot of taught classes and would leave me a bit out of the loop and confused for the start of the academic year as this would only be 1/2 weeks in. Chris is totally right, if you have a major situation with university/college, explain the the event and if you have generally got a good attendance record, there should be a way of working around it (so long as you aren't missing one off opportunities to do exams!). It's not like you are going on a week long bender to Bangkok... and even if you intend to... you can still disguise it as being vaguely mentally stimulating  

If WC did happen to be in the summer, people would still be moaning because it would conflict with summer holidays, camps and other commitments. A large amount of the community would still have to take time off work and most significantly I think the fares for travel would increase massively during school holiday periods, inconveniencing absolutely everyone!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2011)

@Dene: Yeah I can definitely see that being a problem. Still, there have to be times where athletes for the school have to miss an exam for either a tournament or competition. Also, if someone from New Zealand is attending university, but is accepted into the olympics that year, I doubt the University would let them fail for not being at the exam at the appropriate time. I still think that opening a dialogue with the professor is a way to start, but I imagine the Dean or an academic or university advisor could tell you what would help to be able to create an exception that would allow you to compete. I could be wrong about this, but if you don't try to go through any avenues at all to see if you can attend the competition, then I can guarantee that you won't be able to attend the competition. I imagine, like most things in life, the squeaky wheel gets the oil. If you create enough of a fuss through enough channels, then you increase your chances of them making an exception for you. By you I mean the general you, not necessarily only you, Dene, personally, as you already said that there is a good chance you'll be able to attend.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, time to save money. God damn~ Chris, wanna plan something together for the trip?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Well, time to save money. God damn~ Chris, wanna plan something together for the trip?


 
Absolutely! I'm already looking for hostels that are relatively close to the competition hotel. If anyone else is interested, I think it would be ideal to get a lot of cubers together at the same hostel. I'll try to post good places that I find in the thread here.


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't the hotel itself where the venue is going to work? For two people for 4 nights it's only like 360 dollars. Why won't people stay at the location of the comp?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2011)

Feanaro said:


> Isn't the hotel itself where the venue is going to work? For two people for 4 nights it's only like 360 dollars. Why won't people stay at the location of the comp?


 
I imagine most people will end up staying at the competition hotel. Those prices are very reasonable for short stays, and I'm sure it gets to be a better deal if you have 4 people to a room rather than 2. I intend to stay for closer to a full week, and I'm on a very tight budget for this trip. Any money I can save will just be money I can use for a bus ticket to somewhere while I'm over there. Plus, staying in hostels is fun in that you always meet interesting people from all over! I personally will probably not stay in the competition hotel unless I'm sharing a room with 3 or 4 other people. Even then, I would probably leave to stay somewhere else once the competition is over.

I will likely stay in Bangkok most of the time, but I may travel to other cities afterward and fly out of somewhere else other than Bangkok. I haven't yet decided what I plan to do about traveling after the competition. Is anyone up for backpacking around within the country afterward? I'm not looking to travel too far around, but I would certainly like to backpack to some of the local temples and sights to see!


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't really go backpacking with you as I have to get back Stateside quickly for school, but I'm sure my dad would be cool with sharing a hotel room. Just something you may want to consider


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

I am extremely excited. Will probably spend 9ish days in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2011)

Chris: actually I have heard that people that have external commitments are able to sit exams wherever they have to go, although I'm not sure about the exact details. The other alternative is an aegrotat, and that is definitely a no-go zone  . But anyway, the main problem for me in the past has not been missing exams, but rather missing the last week of term which usually involves handing in about 5 papers and preparing for exams. I'd rather not go into exams straight after a cubing holiday


----------



## Godmil (Jan 19, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> UK is the same Dene, no possible way of taking an exam early or anything...



Are you sure about that? I know in Aberdeen Uni exchange students would normally do their exams early (end of Dec, rather than waiting until after the Xmas break just for exams before going home). I postponed an exam once (didn't know I was supposed to be doing the course until 4 days before the exam), so I sat at the same time as others were doing resits.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Are you sure about that? I know in Aberdeen Uni exchange students would normally do their exams early (end of Dec, rather than waiting until after the Xmas break just for exams before going home). I postponed an exam once (didn't know I was supposed to be doing the course until 4 days before the exam), so I sat at the same time as others were doing resits.


 
That's not an English university though, possibly why (I have never studied in Scotland or Wales). Also because they are exchange students there are enough to make it worthwhile having the invigilators come in to oversee the exam. Even with a terrible medical situation, I have known people being told to simply miss the exam and then submit their reasons for doing so, with their only hope being that their extenuating circumstances allow them to resit in the summer. Unless it was 100% I could, I wouldn't want to risk that. Anyway, I don't have exams then, I just don't want to miss too many classes for fear of not catching up.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 19, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I imagine most people will end up staying at the competition hotel. Those prices are very reasonable for short stays, and I'm sure it gets to be a better deal if you have 4 people to a room rather than 2. I intend to stay for closer to a full week, and I'm on a very tight budget for this trip. Any money I can save will just be money I can use for a bus ticket to somewhere while I'm over there. Plus, staying in hostels is fun in that you always meet interesting people from all over! I personally will probably not stay in the competition hotel unless I'm sharing a room with 3 or 4 other people. Even then, I would probably leave to stay somewhere else once the competition is over.
> 
> I will likely stay in Bangkok most of the time, but I may travel to other cities afterward and fly out of somewhere else other than Bangkok. I haven't yet decided what I plan to do about traveling after the competition. Is anyone up for backpacking around within the country afterward? I'm not looking to travel too far around, but I would certainly like to backpack to some of the local temples and sights to see!




I'm definitely interested in sight seeing. As long as it doesn't cost me anything crazy to go, consider me signed up.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 19, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> That's not an English university though


Hey, you said UK first time 
It's not difficult getting someone to invigilate an exam, I did it while I was a student. But it does mean having a separate exam paper from the normal one, which is a pain for the lecturer to make if nobody else is doing it. But I guess this is getting off topic


----------



## coinman (Jan 19, 2011)

If i will go i will stay for some sort of vacation. I think for at lest two weeks. Some backpacking might be a part of this, and maybe visit some beaches. I will probably don't know before may if can i go or not though.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 20, 2011)

I still feel strange about the Venue, is it enough for what we called World Championship? If we are using the same rooms that where used at Asian Champion last year I think it will be too small. The Stage at Aachen Open 2011 and European Champs last year are much bigger than the Stages at this venue, sorry it is only my opinion.
And I can't imagine at The Final 3x3x3 as always all people standing to watch that big event while Big Screen everywhere I know for sure it will hectic or Maybe All Asian people have to standing at the front line and white people behind  Bangkok is a nice city to be visited and Bayoke Sky Hotel is a great Hotel in Bangkok that is TRUE without doubt but the venue is too small if we will using same room as Asian Championship last year. I think Sport Hall in Bangkok must be great to held this Big Competition.


----------



## Wachirawit (Jan 20, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> I still feel strange about the Venue, is it enough for what we called World Championship? If we are using the same rooms that where used at Asian Champion last year I think it will be too small. The Stage at Aachen Open 2011 and European Champs last year are much bigger than the Stages at this venue, sorry it is only my opinion.
> And I can't imagine at The Final 3x3x3 as always all people standing to watch that big event while Big Screen everywhere I know for sure it will hectic or Maybe All Asian people have to standing at the front line and white people behind  Bangkok is a nice city to be visited and Bayoke Sky Hotel is a great Hotel in Bangkok that is TRUE without doubt but the venue is too small if we will using same room as Asian Championship last year. I think Sport Hall in Bangkok must be great to held this Big Competition.



I agree about the size of the room , it is too small.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 21, 2011)

Darn, a few months earlier would've been perfect for me. :/

A tip for those who want to learn a few Thai words: Ignore the romanized ("phonetic English") examples, especially if you don't already know what Thai sounds like. They often ignore tones and vowel length and use somewhat unintuitive consonants (in my opinion). Here's a useful list of common phrases with sound clips: http://www.thai-language.com/default.aspx?ref=phrases.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry about the venue Maria, of course it will be in a big enough room!

The Baiyuke Sky Hotel (and Tower) is the big hotel. I stayed there a few nights with Ron during the Asian Open. Absolutely beautiful, going up to the revolving platform on the top gives an amazing view that everyone has to see. And the food was incredible.
I also stayed in the Baiyuke Boutique for a night. It is 2 minutes away from the Baiyuke Sky Hotel and more affordable, but of course also less luxurious. I expect most cubers to stay here.
I also stayed a few days in this hostel: http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Sukhumvit-On-Nut-Guesthouse/Bangkok/16044 very clean and cheap, airconditioned, free breakfast and internet and great food all day and night, but you have to take the skytrain to get to the center. That is quick and really cheap, but it will require about 30 minutes travelling. I would recommend this for travellers on a budget.

I will be happy to travel around with people after the competition. Flying will be the biggest cost for most people. Once you are there, it is difficult to spend > 25 dollar per day unless you go shopping.

And there is a tradition that (if there is no free food at the venue), everyone will look around for a restaurant for a while, but end up at the MacDonalds to eat and cube for a few hours


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 21, 2011)

@ Arnaud, but it will be nice if The Organiser show us the room/ The Venue. As long as not see I feel like at The Final All Asian people have to stand at the front line and you AVG must stand behind me 

Btw I'm not worried about The Bayoke Hotels but about the Venue, do you remember the table first behind was wobbling?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Johannes91 said:


> Darn, a few months earlier would've been perfect for me. :/
> 
> A tip for those who want to learn a few Thai words: Ignore the romanized ("phonetic English") examples, especially if you don't already know what Thai sounds like. They often ignore tones and vowel length and use somewhat unintuitive consonants (in my opinion). Here's a useful list of common phrases with sound clips: http://www.thai-language.com/default.aspx?ref=phrases.



One that must come in very handy from this link is "Are you a man or a woman?". 

I dont think the size of the room was a problem. There are many extension options. We had the side room for the multi blind, and Im sure the hotel owners have many other spaces that could be used if required.
We've booked our plane tickets already!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 22, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> And there is a tradition that (if there is no free food at the venue), everyone will look around for a restaurant for a while, but end up at the MacDonalds to eat and cube for a few hours


 
<3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 22, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> And there is a tradition that (if there is no free food at the venue), everyone will look around for a restaurant for a while, but end up at the MacDonalds to eat and cube for a few hours


 
Cubers all over the world seem to have this tradition


----------



## TimMc (Jan 23, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Cubers all over the world seem to have this tradition


 
We usually end up at a Thai restaurant after competitions in Melbourne 

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 23, 2011)

Who does the T-shirt designs for the world comps? Ive seen some good ones and some shockers.


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok I just got confirmation that I can go. 

It would be nice if some cubers from the region (The Netherlands/Belgium/West part of Germany) could go together, it's more fun and honestly I'd be a bit scared flying all the way to Bangkok by myself. I know Lars V. would like to join already and Mats etc. plan to arrive on the Tuesday before and leave like Thursday afterward.
Personally I'd like a few days before or after the comp to explore Bangkok a bit, though I really can't be away longer than a week because of school/internship/graduating etc.
Anyone else who likes the idea? Better book early when tickets are still cheap.

It'll be a lot of money so I don't really want to stay at the Baiyoke hotel. How much does the Boutique cost about per night Arnaud? I have no idea about what the website is telling me. I'm looking for a nice mix of quality/cheapness/distance from the Baiyoke hotel.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

Erik said:


> It'll be a lot of money so I don't really want to stay at the Baiyoke hotel. How much does the Boutique cost about per night Arnaud? I have no idea about what the website is telling me. I'm looking for a nice mix of quality/cheapness/distance from the Baiyoke hotel.


 
So far I have the same feeling as well. Plane tickets are fairly expensive for me too, and I will likely also stay at a local hostel, probably the boutique Arnaud recommends as well. I won't be buying my plane ticket or booking my lodging until around April or May this year, but I am interested in staying at a place with other cubers.


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2011)

It depends on how you define expensive. 
If you book early you can buy a return ticket from Amsterdam to Bangkok for 530 EUR. See http://www.skyscanner.com.
I will fly to Bangkok on Tuesday (arriving Wednesday around noon) and fly back on Friday. So this will be a holiday for me.
Baiyoke Sky Hotel is a very good hotel. I haven't seen the other Baiyoke hotels, but they will definitely be of good quality.
All Baiyoke hotels have at least 3 stars on Tripadvisor.net: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Search?q=bangkok,+baiyoke


----------



## Erik (Jan 27, 2011)

Ron: yeah it does depend on the definition of expensive  I think I'm also flying on Tuesday, so there is some time to look around and recover from jetlag. I think it's the flight going via Cairo? 
The Baiyoke Boutique hotel is not expensive at all after I took a closer look. 

Time to learn Thai language! As long as it is Sanuk


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2011)

@Jared and @Erik

Actually looking at it closer myself the Baiyoke Sky hotel does seem reasonable if you have 3 people splitting a room. I would probably only stay there Thursday night through Sunday night. At those prices I think it would be much more convenient to stay at the competition hotel, plus it would be kind of cool to stay in the Deluxe Sky zone  Staying in the Deluxe Sky Zone, and splitting a room between 3 people, seems to be running between about $40-$50 USD per night depending on how many nights which really is not bad at all!

--edit--
Actually, looking at it again even the Deluxe Space Zone (which would be really cool!) with Breakfast combo seems to be only around $50 USD per night if 3 people are splitting a room, and depending on length of stay a little bit too. Hmmmm..... This is looking more and more enticing.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 27, 2011)

Ron said:


> It depends on how you define expensive.
> If you book early you can buy a return ticket from Amsterdam to Bangkok for 530 EUR. See http://www.skyscanner.com.
> I will fly to Bangkok on Tuesday (arriving Wednesday around noon) and fly back on Friday. So this will be a holiday for me.
> Baiyoke Sky Hotel is a very good hotel. I haven't seen the other Baiyoke hotels, but they will definitely be of good quality.
> All Baiyoke hotels have at least 3 stars on Tripadvisor.net: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Search?q=bangkok,+baiyoke


 
Don't wait too long, my experience is that prices for flight-tickets will go up rapidly and in a few months the prices a return ticket from Amsterdam can over 1000 euro!

Gus


----------



## bobso2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I really want to go to bangkok but I have to deliberate alot with my parents about that.

It is going to cost a lot of money, and I don't know if I'm willing to put all my money in a one week holiday. Maybe I will be there too, then I would really appreciate it to travel with others from this region like Erik said.

can anybody tell me how much money I roughly need to spend in Bangkok for food and hotel etc...


----------



## Oliver Wolff (Jan 27, 2011)

Right now I could book the flight from Hanover/Germany and back, 2 weeks Baiyoke Sky incl. breakfast together for 1000,- €


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 27, 2011)

Breakfast at Baiyoke is a real treat. Its up near the top floor and the range of food to choose from is just awesome. I guess expense is all relative but we found the Sky hotel to be super cheap - and we stay in a superior suite. They set up a lunch and dinner spot just near the competition room and from memory you could get a great meal for about $2AUD.


----------



## Radu (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know yet if I can come, but I wonder if there will be any special prices for this event or should we make the plans with the official hotel prices.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 27, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I don't know yet if I can come, but I wonder if there will be any special prices for this event or should we make the plans with the official hotel prices.



For the Asian championships they did have a special rate for competitors at the Sky hotel. Could one of the organisers please check if that will be the same this time please?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> @Jared and @Erik
> 
> Actually looking at it closer myself the Baiyoke Sky hotel does seem reasonable if you have 3 people splitting a room. I would probably only stay there Thursday night through Sunday night. At those prices I think it would be much more convenient to stay at the competition hotel, plus it would be kind of cool to stay in the Deluxe Sky zone  Staying in the Deluxe Sky Zone, and splitting a room between 3 people, seems to be running between about $40-$50 USD per night depending on how many nights which really is not bad at all!
> 
> ...


 
About prices, DON'T worry! Once you are in Bangkok (flying CAN be a bit expensive) the costs of staying there can be very low. From memory, Boutique was about 25 Euro for a room and a hostel is about 5 Euro. Food can be gotten everywhere for about 2 Euro. and NONE of this is low quality! Transport is about 1 Euro for public transportation or about 5 Euro for a taxi "everywhere". There are also a few nice things to do in and around the city and "culture" is available for free in many places. Musea are cheap as well.

(this is coming from a guy who stayed in Australia for > 2.5 months for < 2000 Euro so my standards are not exactly "business man of the year")


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Hits PR SC button to save this epic moment*


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^ Divorce court on speedsolving.com.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it might be time to put restrictions on new user's first posts...


----------



## EricReese (Jan 30, 2011)

Smerbia is better. All hail Smerbia


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 30, 2011)

Im really pissed off at the moment. Im going to bangkok in the summer holidays. I dont think my parents will let me go again xD


----------



## Bryan (Jan 30, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Im really pissed off at the moment. Im going to bangkok in the summer holidays. I dont think my parents will let me go again xD


 
Oh no, you don't get to travel to Bangkok twice in a single year. It must be rough.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know when the World Champs website usually fires up?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Does anyone know when the World Champs website usually fires up?


 
2009 it might've been June 10:
http://speedcubing.com/news_archive_2009.html


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 2009 it might've been June 10:
> http://speedcubing.com/news_archive_2009.html


 
It should also be mentioned that Worlds 2009 was not announced until May, if I recall correctly. I would imagine that the launching of the Worlds 2009 website is probably not a good predictor of the launching of the 2011 website.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

For those of you who happen to be looking for cheap hotels, I highly recommend the Siam Star Hotel. It's literally just behind Baiyoke Sky and if you're sharing you would roughly have to pay only around 500 baht (~16 USD) per night. I would most probably be staying there with my dad


----------



## Ron (Mar 19, 2011)

There will be a special offer for the Baiyoke Boutique Hotel. Around 13 EUR per person per night including breakfast.


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Ron (Mar 21, 2011)

The Thai team is currently working on the WC 2011 website. Hopefully we can open the website within a few weeks.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (May 4, 2011)

still no updates and registration is still not up?


----------



## ilikecubing (May 19, 2011)

Just curious,how many have registered by now?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2011)

0 because registration isn't open.


----------



## Ron (May 24, 2011)

We are finalising the details of the registration, time schedule and some other details, so website will be open within 2 weeks at the most.


----------



## AvGalen (May 25, 2011)

For all those that have already mentioned that they would like to combine the WC with some travelling in Thailand (alone or with other cubers), please see this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nd-in-combination-with-the-World-Championship


----------



## Carrot (Jul 28, 2011)

I visited Baiyoke Sky Hotel recently, it was awesome!  I'm looking forward to attend at the World Championships at such a nice venue


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 11, 2011)

We are arriving on thursday morning and the first thing I want to do is go and get fitted for a new suit. Im thinking of pinkys. I suspect that Ill be the only one interested in a suit but Id be happy if someone else had the same idea....


----------



## Carrot (Aug 11, 2011)

fazdad said:


> We are arriving on thursday morning and the first thing I want to do is go and get fitted for a new suit. Im thinking of pinkys. I suspect that Ill be the only one interested in a suit but Id be happy if someone else had the same idea....



Maybe I should get one too just for fun


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2011)

fazdad said:


> We are arriving on thursday morning and the first thing I want to do is go and get fitted for a new suit. Im thinking of pinkys. I suspect that Ill be the only one interested in a suit but Id be happy if someone else had the same idea....


 
Interesting that you say that, because I could probably do with getting a suit. How much would it be looking to cost though?


----------



## coinman (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, the following snacks will be banned during the WC, Popcorn – for obvious reasons, Pringles chirps – cause everything pops with Pringles. And If sport commentators from different countries comes the Swedish commentator Andre Pops will be banned!


----------



## Ron (Aug 13, 2011)

> first thing I want to do is go and get fitted for a new suit.


I bought a tailor-made suit during Asian Championship 2010 in the shop near the reception of the Baiyoke Sky Hotel. Took them 3 days to make it.
I think they are not cheapest you can get, but I like the suit a lot and it still does not wear out.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just booked my flights today 
Arriving on the Wednesday and staying at the Baiyoke Boutique Hotel. Leaving the Wednesday after to go to Singapore for 9 days. Let me know if you want to join me down there


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2011)

Just booked my flights today  Prices went down by about $150 (US) in just the past couple days and I figured now was as good a time to buy as any! See you all there, I can't wait! I arrive late on Monday night of the 10th and leave late on Monday night the 17th.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 20, 2011)

coinman said:


> Ok, the following snacks will be banned during the WC, Popcorn – for obvious reasons, Pringles chirps – cause everything pops with Pringles. And If sport commentators from different countries comes the Swedish commentator Andre Pops will be banned!


 
Might as well ban acne while you're at it.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 21, 2011)

Ron said:


> I bought a tailor-made suit during Asian Championship 2010 in the shop near the reception of the Baiyoke Sky Hotel. Took them 3 days to make it.
> I think they are not cheapest you can get, but I like the suit a lot and it still does not wear out.



Thanks Ron. I didnt consider something close to the hotel. I was going by the tripadvisor recommendations. Do you remember how many baht it was and was it just suit and pants or a shirt as well?


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 21, 2011)

pinkys is not the best place for suits. I lived in bangkok for 2 years and visit often and the absolute hands down best was rajas fashions.


----------



## Ron (Aug 21, 2011)

> Do you remember how many baht it was and was it just suit and pants or a shirt as well?


I paid around 200 EUR for a suit and an extra pair of trousers.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 21, 2011)

Ron said:


> I paid around 200 EUR for a suit and an extra pair of trousers.



Thanks heaps for that Ron. It will save me a longer trip to get a suit. And that price is great for a tailored suit and as you say, the quality is as good as most places in bangkok it seems. Do you remember the name of the place? I want to get there to get the initial measurements asap after we arrive as we are leaving on monday.


----------



## Ron (Aug 21, 2011)

> Do you remember the name of the place?


It is called Pearl Collections and it is on the 18th floor of the Baiyoke Sky Hotel. Reception is on one side of the elevators, the small tailor shop is on the other side.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there a normal method for determining the order of competitors in an event? e.g. alphabetically, by country, qualifying time, random???


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going for sure.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 28, 2011)

SWEET. Go Kevin, I'm sure you have many people rooting for you! We all want to see that 6x6 WR


----------



## Ron (Aug 29, 2011)

> Is there a normal method for determining the order of competitors in an event? e.g. alphabetically, by country, qualifying time, random???


There are different methods, for WC 2011 we will do slowest groups first, fastest groups last, based on qualification times.
On Friday we have some overlapping events, so people doing multiblind, 4x4blind, 5x5blind can tell us in which group they prefer to compete.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like I won't be able to go after all. My school schedule just changed quite a bit :/


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Looks like I won't be able to go after all. My school schedule just changed quite a bit :/


 
 You hadn't already bought tickets or anything had you? I hope you are able to rearrange your schedule and still go to Worlds. I once had a conflict with my school schedule in college for a cubing engagement. I basically approached my instructors and was really honest about why I would be absent (and I did a demo speedsolve for each professor) and they all ended up approving it as an excused absence. If you would really like to go, you may try scheduling a meeting with your professors/whomever you're scheduled to meet with and at least see what they have to say.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> You hadn't already bought tickets or anything had you? I hope you are able to rearrange your schedule and still go to Worlds. I once had a conflict with my school schedule in college for a cubing engagement. I basically approached my instructors and was really honest about why I would be absent (and I did a demo speedsolve for each professor) and they all ended up approving it as an excused absence. If you would really like to go, you may try scheduling a meeting with your professors/whomever you're scheduled to meet with and at least see what they have to say.


 
I haven't gotten tickets yet, but that really isn't the problem. I'm starting grad school now, and I really don't want to be missing basically 2 weeks of classes. My schedule just didn't work out like I had hoped :/ Perhaps I may be wrong, but at this point, it doesn't look good.


----------



## anders (Aug 31, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Just booked my flights today
> Arriving on the Wednesday and staying at the Baiyoke Boutique Hotel. Leaving the Wednesday after to go to Singapore for 9 days. Let me know if you want to join me down there


 
I live in Singapore, and I will return from the WC on Tuesday.

/Anders


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a good chance I won't be able to make it there because it's peak busy period at work and I'm not sure if I can take some day offs  Will see how it goes


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Aug 31, 2011)

Just a few head ups for those who are going to Thailand

*Transportation-wise *

There are four types of transportation that you can take. One is motorcycle. Two is took took (which look like this http://www.rd1677.com/backoffice/PicUpdate/35994.jpg ). Three is Taxi. Four is Sky train and sub way. 

*Motorcycle* is usually used for short distance transportation. It is the fastest on-road vehicle in Bangkok due to the traffic. The ride should "NOT" cost more than 3 USD or 90 baht, so be sure to ask the driver how much before you get on because there is no meter like taxi. It usually cost about 1 to USD dollar or 30 to 60 baht for about 2 kilometres drive. If it's more than 5 kilometres, you should consider other transportation such as taxi

*Took took* have similar system as motorcycle except it can hold 3 people maximum and can take you further (may be like 10 kilometre ). However, it will be slower than motorcycle.

*Taxi* is the most reliable transportation since it should be able to take you anywhere and there is a definite rate that you can check. The starting cost is about 1 USD or 35 baht(I am not really sure about the rate, however there should be a rate table in the taxi)

*Sky train/ sub way* will be the most reliable transportation if you know where you are going since it will take you to a definite destination. This kind of transportation will be useful when you are going to a mall.

*Keyword for going to the competition place*

If you say "Baiyoke sky hotel", the driver will likely misinterpret your destination. The reason is that there are two baiyoke buildings. We usually call them "Baiyoke 1" and "Baiyoke2". The competition place is at "Baiyoke 2". So you should tell the driver "Baiyoke 2" or "Baiyoke song (song = 2 in Thai)". However if they sent you to "Baiyoke 1", don't be too grumpy, because they are close to one another (walkable distance, except the passage will be "very crowded" since there are market places all round the streets ).

*Shopping-Wise*

There should be no problem if you are shopping in a mall. However if you are buying stuff other than food on the street side, make sure to have a thai person to help you ask for the price. The reason is some merchants might rip you off because they treat you as a foreigner. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


if you have any other question feel free to ask me, I am more than willing to answer them.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for those tips. I have one question about the thai language. As a male I have to be polite and add a suffix to the end of what I say. So instead of sawadeet, i should say sawadeet khrap. My first question is do I say khrap or khap or doesnt it matter? And do I have to add the suffix at the end of every sentence?
And if I go into a shop or ask about buying a train ticket etc, would it be more polite to ask "khoon phuut phaa saa ang grit dai mai?" instead of assuming they speak english?


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Sep 1, 2011)

Well... As for a foreigner, it is pretty hard to pronounce the suffix right because there is an accent that even Thai people sometimes pronounce it wrong. So I would say it doesn't really matter. However it is usually written and pronounce "Krub" in many of the guide book that I have seen.

It's not a "must" for you to add the suffix every time, but it's nice for you to do that. So I would say you should

In general, asking people that they can speak english or not is not necessary sine the majority of us can't speak english. However most receptionist do speak english at the certain level. Staffs at the airport link, sky train station, and malls should be able to speak english. Other than that most should be able to communicate you easy english such as yes, no, ok, and all the numbers like 1000 25000.


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2011)

Really looking forward to the WC. Thanks to Sittinon for all the great Thailand advice, I usually read stuff like that like a spunge. Goal of the WC is no WR's or anything, but not getting ripped off 

Ron: will you make a notification on the website when the scheme with groups per person is ready? Last EC it was really helpful to make a personal time schedule, since I had so many overlapping events. (plus squeezing in the Mosaic building)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2011)

Is anyone still looking for a roommate at the Baiyoke Hotel? I am, and I plan to stay Thursday night before Worlds through Sunday night. If anyone is interested in splitting room costs send me a PM!


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 4, 2011)

omg...I can't believe it but I've just booked flights to Bangkok and back, so it seems that I'll come :S

I'll arrive on Monday, 10th October and leave on Monday, 17th October. I will now try to book a room in the boutique hotel with the cuber's deal. 

Who else is arriving in Thailand that early and staying in the boutique hotel or close to that?


----------



## Radu (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Sebastien, I'll be in Bangkok, at Boutique starting 9th October. So we'll probably meet there .
Thanks to Sittinon for his advices! They are welcome anytime.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 4, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> Hi Sebastien, I'll be in Bangkok, at Boutique starting 9th October.


 
That's the same with me


----------



## Ron (Sep 5, 2011)

How come so few people already registered for Monday's after-WC trip?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> How come so few people already registered for Monday's after-WC trip?


Do you know what sort of hours we'd have at the destination? I'm interested in going scuba diving out there if there's enough time for a few dives.


----------



## Ron (Sep 5, 2011)

> Do you know what sort of hours we'd have at the destination?


It is a day tour, so probably 9ish until 19ish. We do not have a specific tour set up yet, but it seems like Hua Hin is the favourite, so we will check out some interesting place over there. If you want to go diving, then maybe choose another day for that?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry, flying out monday at noon. Got to get Feliks back to school.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello cubers!

I am not receiving any newsletters from either Baiyoke (Where I am staying) or WCA, even though my email is correct for both of those, could someone please forward the Newsletters that might be sent out to my email? (PM me and I'll give it to you  )

Thank you in advance


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Sorry, flying out monday at noon. Got to get Feliks back to school.


 
Same for me


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2011)

Had 4 injections on Tuesday. Bring it on Thailand


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 8, 2011)

We didnt have injections when we went to bangkok last year. I recently talked to our doctor about it and he said if we were staying basically in a hotel in bangkok and dont go near the tap water (or eat salads) then we wouldnt really need injections.


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Had 4 injections on Tuesday. Bring it on Thailand


 
I was in Thailand last year for 3 weeks (travelling trough it, bangkok, shuko thai,..) and I didn't have a single infection?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm trying to book with Baiyoke:


> We have received the following reservation, however due to no availability, we were unable to confirm this immediately online and they would still be waiting for your reply in case of any availability



Other things to do: Travel Insurance + Injections

9-19th October ^_^

Tim.


----------



## Ron (Sep 11, 2011)

If you have problems booking one of the hotels, then send me an e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Carrot (Sep 11, 2011)

TimMc said:


> 9-19th October ^_^


 
9-20 October ^_^


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 14, 2011)

Is anyone else having troubles accessing the world championships website of late?


----------



## HowardWong (Sep 14, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Is anyone else having troubles accessing the world championships website of late?



Same here! It doesn't work for me as well.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Sep 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Had 4 injections on Tuesday. Bring it on Thailand



why do need injection - -? Thailand is not that third world country or something ........




fazdad said:


> Is anyone else having troubles accessing the world championships website of late?



It should be because of the server that host Thailand cube website has fail. I think one of our staff member is trying to work on it.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 14, 2011)

If anyone has already asked this, please redirect me, but I was wondering if anyone who is currently going is coming from california and if so, what is your estimated cost of this trip. By this I mean total amount you expect it to cost including food, travel, fee's, etc. I am considering watching, but I don't know if I can afford it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> Thailand is not that third world country or something


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developing_country#List_of_emerging_and_developing_economies


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> If anyone has already asked this, please redirect me, but I was wondering if anyone who is currently going is coming from california and if so, what is your estimated cost of this trip. By this I mean total amount you expect it to cost including food, travel, fee's, etc. I am considering watching, but I don't know if I can afford it. Thank you in advance.


 
You're considering going all the way to Thailand just to watch the competition? To be perfectly honest I think you've left it a bit late; flight ticket prices will be sky rocketing as we speak.


----------



## coinman (Sep 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Sorry, flying out monday at noon. Got to get Feliks back to school.


 
But he will not have to go to school after this, he can live from his price money


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 28, 2011)

Just bought my tickets  Thailand here I come!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Just bought my tickets  Thailand here I come!


 
Awesome! That's exciting, especially after you said you weren't sure if you could make it!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Awesome! That's exciting, especially after you said you weren't sure if you could make it!


 
it turned out that Worlds was the perfect week. Only going to miss 1 day of classes


----------



## Kian (Sep 30, 2011)

I am extremely pumped.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 30, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Just bought my tickets  Thailand here I come!


 
When do you fly out and back? Sounds like it is a short trip for you?



Kian said:


> I am extremely pumped.



But we haven't planned a thing for the week after worlds still! Chiang Mai or Phuket?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 30, 2011)

nice..pretty sure Dan Cohen is gonna be the easiest to spot


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> When do you fly out and back? Sounds like it is a short trip for you?


 
Its actually quite long. It turned out to be the perfect week. I'm flying out on the 7th and coming back on the 19th. Gotta find something to do that whole time


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Its actually quite long. It turned out to be the perfect week. I'm flying out on the 7th and coming back on the 19th. Gotta find something to do that whole time


Nice, I wish I could make it. I am flying to England a week after Worlds, so it doesn't work out for me. Glad you could make it. Do well, have fun. Congrats on the 4x4 avg. WR, so impressive, as always.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 30, 2011)

pjk said:


> I am flying to England a week after Worlds



Its that for UKO?


----------



## Zoé (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> But we haven't planned a thing for the week after worlds still! Chiang Mai or Phuket?



Just so you know : there are some pretty bad floods in Chiang Mai right now, it might make traveling there a bit difficult and I would expect that some tourist stuff will be closed... 

http://www.chiangmai-mail.com/current/news.shtml
http://www.travelfish.org/blogs/chiangmai/2011/09/29/chiang-mai-flooding-september-29/


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 30, 2011)

Zoé said:


> Just so you know : they are some pretty bad floods in Chiang Mai right now, it might make traveling there a bit difficult and I would expect that some tourist stuff will be closed...
> 
> http://www.chiangmai-mail.com/current/news.shtml
> http://www.travelfish.org/blogs/chiangmai/2011/09/29/chiang-mai-flooding-september-29/


I have been in Thailand in the summer, In Chiang Mai it can rain all day and it is flooded it sucks pretty harsh. Phuket is cool but very crowded by tourists although it isn't the hot season right now. I would choose Phuket for sure 
Edit:
Meant for Dave Campbell.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2011)

So looking at the forecast... we are all screwed  Rain EVERY day for the next 2 weeks. Anyone have any suggestions on touristy things to do while not getting drenched?

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/th/krung-thep/bangkok/forecast2.aspx


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 2, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> So looking at the forecast... we are all screwed  Rain EVERY day for the next 2 weeks. Anyone have any suggestions on touristy things to do while not getting drenched?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/th/krung-thep/bangkok/forecast2.aspx


This is the far east. Rain every day isn't too surprising


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> This is the far east. Rain every day isn't too surprising


 
Doesn't change the fact that it sort of ruins a lot of tourist attractions.


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

What is the "Lucky Draw" Event?


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> What is the "Lucky Draw" Event?


 
You make your best illustration of what "lucky" means to you.


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

Mosaic Building?


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> Mosaic Building?


 
 I was kidding before. Lucky draw is a just a random drawing which will result in someone winning a cash prize. Mosaic building is this.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 4, 2011)

How many people are getting the recommended travel vaccinations? I'm thinking about getting Hepatitis A and Typhoid fever, but they say it takes 2 weeks to take effect, and by then I would be leaving the country. Is it worth it at this point?


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> How many people are getting the recommended travel vaccinations? I'm thinking about getting Hepatitis A and Typhoid fever, but they say it takes 2 weeks to take effect, and by then I would be leaving the country. Is it worth it at this point?


 
I think you might as well do it. I think they said it lasts for 10 years when I did it, and preventative measures are always good.


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> How many people are getting the recommended travel vaccinations? I'm thinking about getting Hepatitis A and Typhoid fever, but they say it takes 2 weeks to take effect, and by then I would be leaving the country. Is it worth it at this point?


 
Doctor I went to said it was unnecessary for just a week. Just be careful about drinking water.


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2011)

They don't oblige it, but my doc said it was still a good precaution to just get the vaccinations. Also, most of the vaccinations last for like 15 years so its maybe handy for later. Of course my mom liked the idea too, and the insurance pays 

Chris, it would still be functional. Some of the shots (DTP) which is like some stuff including Typhoid you can even take at the day of travel. I wouldn't recommend this at all though! I was ill/flu-ish for a full day afterwards, would be bad to miss some fun because of this...


----------



## aronpm (Oct 4, 2011)

Erik said:


> Some of the shots (DTP) which is like some stuff including Typhoid you can even take at the day of travel.



But it's always a good idea for adults to get their DTP booster shot, regardless of whether they are travelling internationally


----------



## Ron (Oct 4, 2011)

> I think they said it lasts for 10 years when I did it


For some diseases you need to do it twice in 2 years to have it last for 10-15 years.



> preventative measures are always good


I do not agree with the ALWAYS.

I am not taking any vaccinations.

Vaccination hardly helps against eating bad food.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> How many people are getting the recommended travel vaccinations? I'm thinking about getting Hepatitis A and Typhoid fever, but they say it takes 2 weeks to take effect, and by then I would be leaving the country. Is it worth it at this point?


 
I just got my Hepatitis A shot yesterday (Monday) and I will be leaving on Tuesday (before WC11), and my doctor said nothing about a 2 week thingy. 

I can get a 2nd shot for HepA later (within 6 months) and it will last for 25 years. So Im thinking about it.

I didn't get a Typhoid fever shot.

But as long as you use your common sense you should be fine.


----------



## adragast (Oct 4, 2011)

I am beginning to be a bit scared about the flood situation in Thailand... 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...toll-rises-to-212-25-provinces-inundated.html


----------



## Stefan (Oct 4, 2011)

That one doesn't say much, this one describes more and also talks about Bangkok:
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/10/04/2011100400328.html


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2011)

It's the breaking news now in the Netherlands. I hope the WCA or any cubers from Bangkok will inform the competitors in any way soon. The way it is now, people going to Bangkok are encouraged not to go if not necessary by our government.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

Yikes :s I'm due to go this weekend >.<


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 5, 2011)

Our govt says nothing about the possible floods. They are still saying that the recent elections may cause civil unrest (which I dont believe btw)


----------



## adragast (Oct 5, 2011)

I am now following the status of the flood on this website:
http://www.thaitravelnews.net/thailand-floods/


----------



## HowardWong (Oct 5, 2011)

I emailed the Thai delegate this morning, and he said that there was no flooding around the Baiyoke Sky Hotel (Centra Area), and from the news we're getting it's mainly affecting the Northern part of Bangkok. The airport is in the Eastern part of Bangkok, so there should be no problems there, but maybe it would be good to check before you fly there.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2011)

http://std.cpc.ku.ac.th/delta/conf/Acrobat/Papers_Eng/Volume 1/Wirat RID.pdf Interesting report about the water management in Bangkok and other parts of Thailand. But, maybe it only interests me because water management is part of my study...

An interesting part from the article:
_The depression storm "Lois" in 1995 caused heavy rainfall in the north. (..)__ However, *the city*_
_*core of Bangkok was saved by the flood protection system that had been constructed in*_​_*1984*. The flood in 1995 was considered a severe flooding event affecting the entire country._


​​​


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2011)

Erik: so we should all feel safe?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2011)

Any thoughts on bringing an 8cc syringe of Lubix into Thailand?

Tim.


----------



## stoic (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure about Thailand, but when you enter Malaysia they have a massive sign across the immigration hall that says something like "DEALING IN DRUGS IS PUNISHABLE BY DEATH". And Thailand isn't exactly known for its progressive attitude to human rights etc.
I'd be a bit cautious myself


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Thailand isn't exactly known for its progressive attitude to human rights etc.



Would Thailand be opposed to silicone lubricant?


----------



## Zoé (Oct 5, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Would Thailand be opposed to silicone lubricant?


I was there (and other asian countries) all summer, and I never had a problem with my lube ! 

And about the weather : If worse thing comes, I'm sure the Bayoke Sky hotel will be high enough to safe you all guys


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 5, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Any thoughts on bringing an 8cc syringe of Lubix into Thailand?
> 
> Tim.


 
If you have a luggage to check in then it should be safe to keep it in there. I would strongly suggest not to bring it in your hand luggage


----------



## Erik (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like that extra typhoon coming is not as bad as expected.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/05/world/asia/thailand-floods/?hpt=wo_bn7

_More rain could hit the waterlogged nation in the next few days when the remnants of what is now Typhoon Nalgae arrive, Interior Ministry officials said. Nalgae, which battered the Philippines earlier, has weakened significantly now to a tropical depression and *not much rainfall is expected from it*._

Also Ron confirmed there is no flooding in Bangkok atm (besides some of the lower parts like in the article). So it doesn't look like the WC will be endangered. It's always good to keep checking the (weather) reports frequently though!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm bringing over 10 bottles of Maru Lube if anyone is interested


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> If you have a luggage to check in then it should be safe to keep it in there. I would strongly suggest not to bring it in your hand luggage


 
Maybe I should put it in a smaller bottle like the Maru Lube one. I'm assuming that the primary concern is that a syringe may be thought of as drug paraphernalia and that I'd be arrested/killed. >.>

Tim.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 6, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Maybe I should put it in a smaller bottle like the Maru Lube one. I'm assuming that the primary concern is that a syringe may be thought of as drug paraphernalia and that I'd be arrested/killed. >.>
> 
> Tim.


 
Yes, I have no worries bringing my differential oil in a bottle there. The main concern is the syringe, not what's inside


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2011)

Last minute stuff: Any suggestions on converting to Baht?


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> I'm bringing over 10 bottles of Maru Lube if anyone is interested


 
Im interested! will buy 2 bottles


----------



## Carrot (Oct 6, 2011)

CuberMan said:


> Im interested! will buy 2 bottles


 
Awesome, just find me some time during the comp (or the days before?) and tell me that you are interested in some bottle  I'm a long-haired dane who is only practising pyraminx, megaminx and skewb


----------



## Henrik (Oct 6, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Last minute stuff: Any suggestions on converting to Baht?



Go to your bank, or go in a local exchange store, maybe in the airport or when you arrive in Bangkok. 
Was that what you where looking for?
I god Baht four weeks ago in my bank.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2011)

I read some stuff about just getting it while you are in Thailand. Apparently there aren't any fees for obtaining Baht, event from the big name conversion places, plus the rates are pretty good there. I'd just bring some cash from home and get it transferred. You can also use the ATMs for a fee or two.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> Awesome, just find me some time during the comp (or the days before?) and tell me that you are interested in some bottle  I'm a long-haired dane who is only practising pyraminx, megaminx and skewb


 
It's almost impossible not to notice Odder, just as impossible not to notice Dan I think


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 7, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Last minute stuff: Any suggestions on converting to Baht?



The recommendation I found last year on tripadvisor was to change the money in thailand and use visa for as much as you can. So I went to a booth just after we got through customs at the thai airport to get my baht.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Last minute stuff: Any suggestions on converting to Baht?


 
It's already been said a few times, but yes it's generally best to just convert your money by using your ATM card once you're in Thailand.

However, depending on your bank it can actually be even a bit cheaper to order through your bank. I called and asked my bank about their fees for ordering currency to pick up at my branch, and when I looked at it further in depth it's actually the same price to convert $87.33 USD into Thai Baht through my bank as it is to get it from an ATM in the country (including ATM fees and foreign currency conversion fees that my bank charges). For any amount less than $87.33 it's cheaper to convert through my bank, and for any amount more it's cheaper to convert at the ATM in Thailand.

At this point you may have to pay the overnight fee to have it sent to your bank (which is very high), and it might not be worth it to order Baht through your bank. I would just use the airport money exchange services to convert a small amount (enough to get you through the first day or two). Their rates tend to not be bad at all, but it is often still cheaper to convert your money at the ATM in Thailand. I would convert perhaps $75 AUD at the airport, then use your ATM card for the rest.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I would convert perhaps $75 AUD at the airport, then use your ATM card for the rest.


 
My ATM card has the following charges:
"Cirrus and Visa Plus ATM cash withdrawal: AUD$5.00 + 3.00% of transaction value"

Is that considered cheap? I'm honestly not sure, and I'm not sure what the currency conversion rate will be at an ATM there...

I've travelled a few times to New Zealand but it's basically Tasmania...

Tim.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a contest I'm in which ends tomorrow. Winner gets $1,000. Hm, tempting ...

Btw it's on q102.com and called 'Philly's fittest body'. If you're feeling generous and want to vote, I'm on the 7th or 8th page.

I'm not sure that I'd spend it all on a worlds trip anyway.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone else in Bangkok yet?


----------



## Nureaux (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a mefferts megaminx and SS 5x5 to sell there?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I've travelled a few times to New Zealand but it's basically Tasmania...


 
I lol'd.

My Dad exchanged heaps of USD yesterday at the exchange rate 93 cents plus fees. Ridiculous considering it's meant to be about 103 cents.
I think the plan is for us to exchange all AUD to Thai in Thailand. Bad idea?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> My Dad exchanged heaps of USD yesterday at the exchange rate 93 cents plus fees. Ridiculous considering it's meant to be about 103 cents.
> I think the plan is for us to exchange all AUD to Thai in Thailand. Bad idea?


 It's 97.8 US cents right now.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Any news regarding a possible live feed of the comp on the official website?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 9, 2011)

The current suggestions are that the floods are expected to peak next weekend. I dont expect that the airport will close or that the hotel area will be affected as it is not that close to the main river. The train from the airport to the hotel is all elevated so it my be the best way to get there. Just enjoy the short walk from ratchaprarop to the hotel  Did I mention that they're not big on sidewalks?


----------



## adragast (Oct 9, 2011)

A scrambling page has been added to the website with the name of the scramblers and what events they are going to scramble:
http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=284


----------



## y235 (Oct 10, 2011)

i thaught i saw Dror vomberg on the list a few weeks ago. why he isn't on the list now?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 10, 2011)

hi, sorry if someone else asked this somewhere earlier in the thread but..

is there going to be a place just for sellers?
im interested in buying a white shengshou 6x6


----------



## Ron (Oct 10, 2011)

> is there going to be a place just for sellers?


There will be no official sales of puzzles. You may be able to buy from individuals though.



> i thaught i saw Dror vomberg on the list a few weeks ago. why he isn't on the list now?


He had to cancel his registration.



> Any news regarding a possible live feed of the comp on the official website?


See newsletter 3. The links will be posted on the main page of the WC 2011 website.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 10, 2011)

Cripes, I didn't realise Worlds was so close, I thought it was still a month away. Good luck everyone


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 10, 2011)

Ron said:


> There will be no official sales of puzzles. You may be able to buy from individuals though.


 
thanks Ron =)


----------



## Zoé (Oct 10, 2011)

I made that earlier today. 
I thought it might be useful for those that aren't there yet and have never been to the Baiyoke Sky Hotel


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 10, 2011)

IT'S ARNAUD! That was awesome Zoé, thanks 
Now I shouldn't get lost on Wednesday evening


----------



## TimMc (Oct 11, 2011)

Hitting teh gym...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video Zoe! I wrote down all the info so that I can follow it when I am actually there trying to find the hotel 

I'm in Bangkok already, I arrived last night. I'm taking a bus today to Ko Samet, and I will arrive back in Bangkok on Thursday evening.

I can't wait to see how many cubers will be there, this is going to be amazing! See you all in two days,and I will try to post some pictures from my holiday on Ko Samet once I get there 

Happy cubing everyone, and safe travels!

Chris


----------



## Shpionxxb (Oct 11, 2011)

What about web-translation from competiton?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video. That was extremely helpful. Not for me, but for my dad who's going there a day earlier than me and is really blur with directions so this is just perfect to show him


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 11, 2011)

I just arrived in Bangkok a few hours ago 
I'll be staying at the Boutique Hotel from Wednesday on. Can't wait!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 11, 2011)

good luck to all!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a sad panda


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 11, 2011)

in the airport now. I should be in bangkok by late wednesday night. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Oct 11, 2011)

Want to wish everyone good luck. Noticed not many Canadians are registered to compete. Pity.


----------



## Julian (Oct 11, 2011)

Have a great time, everyone! Anyone who's at WC, keep us updated!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2011)

Just stole all the tape in my house for FMC.
Packing, leaving in a few hours.


----------



## Nureaux (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally, I'm in Bangkok! (34 floor @ Baiyoke Sky Hotel ) Checked out the venue, it's pretty cool


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopefully next year it will be somewhere that isn't as much money to travel. 
Good luck everyone! I wish y'all the best!


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Hopefully next year it will be somewhere that isn't as much money to travel.
> Good luck everyone! I wish y'all the best!


 
There won't be a World Championship next year.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 13, 2011)

(It's every other year I think.)


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

I so knew that....
(I actually did, I just don't think when I type...)


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I so knew that....
> (I actually did, I just don't think when I type...)


 Yeah I was about to ask if you're challenged or something.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Hopefully next year it will be somewhere that isn't as much money to travel.
> Good luck everyone! I wish y'all the best!


 
It's pretty affordable in Thailand. 

Tim.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2011)

In about 40 minutes I'm taking the Ferry back to Ban Phe, then the bus back to Bangkok. I guess I should be at the hotel in about 6 or 7 hours! See you all very soon!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

TimMc said:


> It's pretty affordable in Thailand.
> 
> Tim.


 
Traveling there isn't 
Lucky Australians


----------



## aronpm (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Traveling there isn't
> Lucky Australians


 
Travelling anywhere is expensive


----------



## Weston (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a good reason for WC being in October?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 13, 2011)

Weston said:


> Is there a good reason for WC being in October?


 
Yeah hotels cost less money and most people are away in summer holidays.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Yeah hotels cost less money and most people are away in *summer holidays.*


 
But it's Autumn?

I'd much rather prefer it if it was held over the June-July time period.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> But it's Autumn?
> 
> I'd much rather prefer it if it was held over the June-July time period.


I agree because you can combined things. European championship might be held in the summer period so my parents will combined their holiday with the EC


----------



## Weston (Oct 13, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Yeah hotels cost less money and most people are away in summer holidays.


 
That seems like pretty terrible reasoning to me.


----------



## y235 (Oct 13, 2011)

will there be live results?


----------



## Brest (Oct 13, 2011)

Good luck to everyone, may there be many PBs set and WRs broken!

And please, some good videos too! Gotta reconstruct from something half decent...


----------



## Jakube (Oct 13, 2011)

y235 said:


> will there be live results?


 
http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/

2nd paragraph!


----------



## y235 (Oct 13, 2011)

thnx


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 13, 2011)

Good luck to all of competitors.
Just saw the competitors list, Good Luck to Indonesian team @ Multiblindfolded  Iril, Michelle, Aldo!
Nathan, don't be nerves, just eat Peteh bean before you compete  and good luck @ Clock and Square- 1. Come one Nathan you can do it!
Jihan, I just found out how to make your hands warm, put your hands under your butt! Go baby go....

Hug's and kisses,

Maria Oey.


----------



## chris410 (Oct 13, 2011)

This may have been asked already but I will ask again, is there going to be a web or result feed?


----------



## Shortey (Oct 13, 2011)

chris410 said:


> This may have been asked already but I will ask again, is there going to be a web or result feed?


 
Scroll up...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys..because Toys R Us is sponsoring my flight and hotel, I'll be wearing a t-shirt that says 'I'm a toys R' us kid'. Please don't laugh at me >.<

I was told there'll be 3 others from other countries' Toys R Us as well


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, it's 10:00 PM there, and I just woke up. I have a good feeling that someone won't sleep well tonight. I never do before competitions. 

Final good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Guys..because Toys R Us is sponsoring my flight and hotel, I'll be wearing a t-shirt that says 'I'm a toys R' us kid'. Please don't laugh at me >.<
> 
> I was told there'll be 3 others from other countries' Toys R Us as well


 
Go Amos, represent!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill be posting regular photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/sets/72157627758600827/


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

Less than an hour to go! Can't wait! (To see live results...)


----------



## benmeister (Oct 14, 2011)

for anyone still wondering, here is the livestream link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/9506717 it should start at 7 PM pacific 

EDIT: The stream is now LIVE


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

The stream started!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 14, 2011)

I am currently viewing a lovely blue screen...

Hope it gets fixed.


----------



## benmeister (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes there were a few video issues but the stream should be running well now. CORRECTION: There is '09 footage along to the same, darn, song :\

If your stream seems broken, try refreshing.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

@benmeister

It's just old footage from WC 2009 right now.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

I've heard "Walking on Sunshine" enough times for a lifetime.


----------



## benmeister (Oct 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I've heard "Walking on Sunshine" enough times for a lifetime.


 
the rights for that must be pretty cheap. I am guessing the whole audio budget was around $1.50 

EDIT: The feed is now focusing on the stage / VIP area. The camera / software is still experiencing issues so be patient 

EDIT: And we're back to walking on sunshine.

EDIT: And back to the VIP area.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice, my favorite event is first! Can't wait for the results!

Edit: Also I hope we will be able to see something about it in the stream.
Edit: yea, me too I'm done with sunshine lol! (looks like it's not playing anymore)


----------



## Julian (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol audio, some sort of documentary it seems.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Oct 14, 2011)

USA!


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

I see things now!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone's using a stickerless cube in multi-bld :/


----------



## benmeister (Oct 14, 2011)

And they are now starting to show Multi BLD inspection. The event has officially started. Good luck everyone!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it just me or is the stream REALLY choppy?


----------



## Riley (Oct 14, 2011)

The stream's okay for me.

And yea I saw the stickerless cube, and wondered how the judges didn't disqualify it. Maybe because it's BLD, and you can't really take advantage of seeing the color of edge thing/whatever. But yea...


----------



## JyH (Oct 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Is it just me or is the stream REALLY choppy?


 
It's working fine for me.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

This is ridiculous. I can't watch 5 seconds without it pausing for 10. ARRRRGGGGH


----------



## Julian (Oct 14, 2011)

Anybody else getting really weird audio?


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

streaming been fine for 15min now for me, but audio is boring


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

There was brief discussion on the WCA forum about the V2b, which turned into a broader discussion with Ron saying that the stickerless cube (among others) are ok for BLD.
http://worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=924
Not sure how permanent that will be.


----------



## Julian (Oct 14, 2011)

Faz unsolved cube


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got UStream for my phone and it's working perfect now. It's more convenient too!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 14, 2011)

faz has one dnf for multi-BLD


----------



## benmeister (Oct 14, 2011)

actually he could always go back and fix it. I've seen multi BLD'ers forget memo, finish other cubes, then remember memo and finish it


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 14, 2011)

that is true 

p.s. 6x6 should be up soon


----------



## JyH (Oct 14, 2011)

benmeister said:


> actually he could always go back and fix it. I've seen multi BLD'ers forget memo, finish other cubes, then remember memo and finish it


 
You mean Eric Limeback.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

.... or Kai


Edit: there is quite a bunch of cubes in front of Iril. The italian seems to do well.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hays told me he would get WR at about 8:30 PST. Ten minutes and counting. I'm on my phone so can someone who is watching the stream please let me know how he does?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

dbax0999 said:


> Hays told me he would get WR at about 8:30 PST. Ten minutes and counting. I'm on my phone so can someone who is watching the stream please let me know how he does?


 
They're only showing one person at a time. I'll post if I see that he gets it.

Edit: First solve: 2:15.55 O parity and pop


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

He's on.

Edit-Wtf they took him off before he even finished ,_,
Edit-Nvm. Ah pop.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> They're only showing one person at a time. I'll post if I see that he gets it.


 
Thank you kindly.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

hays 2:15.55, he had to fix a piece for 3sec.

Edit: by the way, where will be posted live results?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

19/19 World Record for Multiblindfold has been recorded by Marcell Endrey from Hungary!

Time was 53:48.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

how did you got this? incredible!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> how did you got this? incredible!


 
Didn't we go over this in some Australian thread? If I'm getting really fast results, I must be there.

RITE?!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats to Marcell!

Looking forward to more results.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Didn't we go over this in some Australian thread? If I'm getting really fast results, I must be there.
> 
> RITE?!



I know I missed something, can you just help me explicitly?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> I know I missed something, can you just help me explicitly?


 
PM'd.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> PM'd.


 
It's that secret? 0.o


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

Feliks 2:13 mean, Hays 2:20 mean for 6x6 round 1.

No single WR either.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just realized that Bangkok is exactly 12 hours ahead of me, that makes things easy.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 14, 2011)

What's the result of Multi BLD?
I want to see the other results


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

ustream is working fine for me.

15s square-1 by Dan followed by meh/eternity solves by some other guys 

LOL at scoreboard, there is only one competitor with an image: mr. Zemdegs...


----------



## aronpm (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently Zane got 19/21 (17 points). Bad luck


----------



## Hays (Oct 14, 2011)

2:15 terrible
2:08 triple parity
2:3x pop


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

Hays said:


> 2:15 terrible
> 2:08 triple parity
> 2:3x pop


 
It's fine. Do well in finals! 
I think we only saw the 2:15.


----------



## Enter (Oct 14, 2011)

<object width="480" height="296" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000">
<param name="flashvars" value="cid=9506717&amp;autoplay=false"/>
<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/>
<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"/>
<param name="src" value="http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf"/>
<embed flashvars="cid=9506717&amp;autoplay=false" width="480" height="296" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" src="http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>
</object>
<br /><a href="http://www.ustream.tv/" style="padding: 2px 0px 4px; width: 400px; background: #ffffff; display: block; color: #000000; font-weight: normal; font-size: 10px; text-decoration: underline; text-align: center;" target="_blank">Streaming video by Ustream</a>


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

Pyraminx:
Feliks starts solve, looks quit fast, then they switch to Dan before Feliks has finished...

Nice to see that the (probably less experienced) judges call help when in doubt, in Dan's solve even Ron took a quick peek.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Pyraminx:
> Feliks starts solve, looks quit fast, then they switch to Dan before Feliks has finished...
> 
> Nice to see that the (probably less experienced) judges call help when in doubt, in Dan's solve even Ron took a quick peek.


 
I saw also less experienced judge , when she in doubt she calls only Thais cuber who walks around there, he is not WCA delegate, I think it will be more fair when Judge in doubt she or he must call Neutral WCA delegate / not from the competitor country.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

Pyraminx intermediate results: (copied from the live stream).
Event still ongoing...

1 - Odder – 4.52
2 - Riadi Arsandi – 5.32
3 - Erik – 6.67
4 - Sebastien – 6.92
5 - Renhard Julindra – 7.14

Maria: I indeed hope they call independent help for the harder / more important decisions.
I guess there will be a judges / delegate briefing at the end of Day one.


----------



## Timothy Ng (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, it's the Magics now.

And when i 'm watching live, i see people violating some rules. IE: Not to practice Magics on timers. And even with a judge next to him allowing him to do that!


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 14, 2011)

Timothy Ng said:


> Well, it's the Magics now.
> 
> And when i 'm watching live, i see people violating some rules. IE: Not to practice Magics on timers. And even with a judge next to him allowing him to do that!


 
Where is the rule breaking?
G1a) The competitor may do practice solves on the competition timer. When the judge and competitor mutually agree, the official solves will begin. At that point, all solves will be treated as official solves.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 14, 2011)

Balint got a 43s Megaminx solve?? Great!


----------



## Timothy Ng (Oct 14, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> Where is the rule breaking?
> G1a) The competitor may do practice solves on the competition timer. When the judge and competitor mutually agree, the official solves will begin. At that point, all solves will be treated as official solves.


 
Sorry then, 

i didn't know the rules had changed. But why change? I mean Rubik's Magic is sort of a useless event anyway, so the rules should be more strict. 

But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright, there is a link now for live results on the home page of the comp. There is the link:
http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/#0


----------



## Zava (Oct 14, 2011)

master magic:
4	Sébastien Auroux	Germany	0:02.00	*0:01.18* 0:02.60	0:03.18	DNF	0:01.18 DNF	0:02.59	
lol  typo I guess


----------



## @uguste (Oct 14, 2011)

please remove this annoying music in the background


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys, you have advertisment voice on translation too?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

Omfg I Don't care what's on the 83rd floor someone shut this guy up


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 14, 2011)

Zava said:


> master magic:
> 4	Sébastien Auroux	Germany	0:02.00	*0:01.18* 0:02.60	0:03.18	DNF	0:01.18 DNF	0:02.59
> lol  typo I guess


 
Wow, 1.18 for master magic!
Awesome!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 14, 2011)

Good old Arnaud


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 14, 2011)

I just heard Breandan's name called up! :O

Too bad I have to go to school now.

EDIT : Either the guy is butchering Dan Cohen's name or it's not supposed to be Dan. xD


----------



## okayama (Oct 14, 2011)

Zava said:


> master magic:
> 4	Sébastien Auroux	Germany	0:02.00	*0:01.18* 0:02.60	0:03.18	DNF	0:01.18 DNF	0:02.59
> lol  typo I guess



Magic:
Sébastien Auroux 5.05	5.97	4.66	8.02	6.40	4.66 8.02	5.81
:confused:

And

Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
4	Ryosuke Mondo	Japan 10	7

but I believe he got 9/10 and NR. I have a photo.


----------



## Timothy Ng (Oct 14, 2011)

It's now 2x2,

and i saw a lot of people got PLL skips on a particular solve.


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 14, 2011)

okayama said:


> Magic:
> Sébastien Auroux 5.05	5.97	4.66	8.02	6.40	4.66 8.02	5.81
> :confused:
> 
> ...


 
I think there are some mistakes, for example Fabrizio 2nd try is 7/11 and not 10/11.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations to Chris Hardwick: World Champion in 5 BLD and runner up in 4 BLD!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it at all possible to stop this irritating moron going on and on about the hotel and all it has to offer?


----------



## @uguste (Oct 14, 2011)

So now there is no sound at all...


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 14, 2011)

Just heard AvG pronounce a difficult name on the live stream. AvG is awesome.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 14, 2011)

fixed already


----------



## Florian (Oct 14, 2011)

just saw a nice 1.69 single in 2x2 by faz


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 14, 2011)

Does he still use his LL?


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 14, 2011)

As I noticed it wasn't WitTwo, so I think it was LL.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

Copied from livestream scoreboard:

EDIT: removed as there were some extra results added


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 14, 2011)

1	Cameron Stollery	Australia	3.77	2.90	2.56	2.43	2.55	2.43 3.77	2.67	
2	Mats Valk	Netherlands	2.36	3.83	3.59	2.25	2.72	2.25 3.83	2.89	
3	Cornelius Dieckmann	Germany	3.33	3.53	2.47	2.15	5.77	2.15 5.77	3.11	
4	Leong Wing Sik	Malaysia	3.33	3.27	2.41	2.91	3.43	2.41 3.43	3.17	
5	Bence Barát	Hungary	2.71	3.52	3.69	3.31	2.66	2.66 3.69	3.18	
6	Renhard Julindra	Indonesia	2.88	3.50	2.56	3.43	3.80	2.56 3.80	3.27	
7	Feliks Zemdegs	Australia	4.11	4.72	3.30	1.69	2.93	1.69 4.72	3.45


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2011)

okayama said:


> Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
> 4	Ryosuke Mondo	Japan 10	7
> 
> but I believe he got 9/10 and NR. I have a photo.



It seems that second attempt is not compiled.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 14, 2011)

Great job by Cameron in the 2x2. He deserves it.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 14, 2011)

well tonight all of the really good stuff starts. also if you haven't looked at fazdad's pictures on flickr go check the out they're pretty cool


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Congratulations to Chris Hardwick: World Champion in 5 BLD and runner up in 4 BLD!


 
Wow, Chris - congratulations!

Kind of disappointing overall times, especially for 5x5x5 BLD; did anyone (like maybe Zane) get close with a really fast time?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations Chris, You are still rock with 5x5x5 bld.
Thank you to Aldo for 4x4x4 bld, thank you for The First Gold to Indonesia  , I'm waiting for the second Gold for Indonesia from Nathan @ Clock.
Irill, thank you ! You've done a great job too.

Cameron, woowwoow Great job.


----------



## RTh (Oct 14, 2011)

What time tomorrow will the competition start again? And what UCT time would be that?

BTW, great job everyone, nicely done =D


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 14, 2011)

It starts 8:30 Bangkok time. 
That's 3:30 Spanish time.


----------



## RTh (Oct 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> It starts 8:30 Bangkok time.
> That's 3:30 Spanish time.


 
Thank you so much =]


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 14, 2011)

The Schedule time is very comfortable for European cubers! No Jet lag! well done organizers.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2011)

Get out.
Get out of this thread.
This will *not* be a "LOL LET'S WASTE THIS THREAD WITH USELESS SUGGESTIONS" thread.
Don't even respond to this, spamming this even more.
Just leave.

Thanks <3


[if you don't know what this is referring to, don't worry about it. Posts gone now ]


----------



## Meep (Oct 15, 2011)

y dan shorthair


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Jeez, I was just asking about the next location :3

And yes meep, I noticed that. Like, every single shot of him. The only thing I noticed.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 15, 2011)

he jus' tryin' to pick up babes

didn' work


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2011)

If my location for WC gets picked next year, noone will need to worry about babes.


----------



## Julian (Oct 15, 2011)

Super low volume on the stream :S
EDIT: Tim's fingers are looooong.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 15, 2011)

New photos from the FMC this morning and opening ceremony on my flickr stream:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/sets/72157627758600827/


----------



## Micael (Oct 15, 2011)

What is that method Francois Courtes just used for 5x5?


----------



## Julian (Oct 15, 2011)

All I saw were the centers, but I'm guessing cage?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Feliks turn for 5x5. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## benmeister (Oct 15, 2011)

I just started watching. what did I miss? what happened with FMC? it's not up on the semi-live results yet afaik.


----------



## Julian (Oct 15, 2011)

"Good luck Feliks!"


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Dan's not doing well in 5x5 
Oh well, he still has finals.


----------



## Florian (Oct 15, 2011)

new 5x5 wr 59.27


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Feliks just pulled a sub-1.

^ ninja-ed

It would be awesome if this WR was broken again by another person.. and again.. and again. Would be great entertainment.


----------



## okayama (Oct 15, 2011)

WC2011 FMC scramble: R2 F D2 L F' U2 F2 U' L' B' L F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2

My solution is poor,

All but 4 corners: R2 U B' U2 F' U F' L F' D F' D' F2 R' D2 R F' L2 F2 L2 U' L B R' L (found with NISS)
All but 3 corners: L' B R B' L B * R' B'
Insert at *: B' L' F2 L B L' F2 L

results in 35 moves. 

I've heard that some people got 33 moves with CFOP on D cross (PLL skip).


----------



## aronpm (Oct 15, 2011)

FELIKS ZEMDEGS 59.27 5x5 WORLD RECORD SINGLE!


----------



## Meep (Oct 15, 2011)

aronpm said:


> FELIKS ZEMDEGS 59.27 5x5 WORLD RECORD SINGLE!


 
OMG!!! 6x6 FIRST ROUND IS ABOUT TO START!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Meep said:


> OMG!!! 6x6 FIRST ROUND IS ABOUT TO START!


 
Marcell 19/19 MultiBLD!


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the link for the live stream?


----------



## Meep (Oct 15, 2011)

[22:41] <+aronpm> 1	Feliks Zemdegs	Australia	1:06.38	1:02.47	1:05.18	1:07.59	0:59.27	0:59.27 1:07.59	1:04.68
[22:41] <+aronpm> 2	Yu Nakajima	Japan	1:12.77	1:05.88	1:06.02	1:17.61	1:09.22	1:05.88 1:17.61	1:09.34
[22:41] <+aronpm> 3	Kevin Hays	USA	1:08.02	1:08.22	1:17.21	1:18.66	1:09.77	1:08.02 1:18.66	1:11.73
[22:41] <+aronpm> 4	Dan Cohen	USA	1:04.78	1:24.05	1:12.66	1:05.97	1:18.02	1:04.78 1:24.05	1:12.22

Yay Nakajimeep


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yu Nakajima now holds the AsR for 5x5 average :O

http://worldrubik2011.voicetv.co.th/
@ Andreaillest


----------



## lachose (Oct 15, 2011)

Live stream : http://worldrubik2011.voicetv.co.th/
Here to just have the video : http://www.ustream.tv/embed/9506717


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys and ZOMG sub-1 5x5 Feriks.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I keep hearing clapping during the 4x4 round, but the live stream isn't showing anything interesting, I'm so tense ><


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

Faz 4x4 32.91 single


----------



## lachose (Oct 15, 2011)

with PLL parity and reduction in ~21


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2011)

okayama said:


> WC2011 FMC scramble: R2 F D2 L F' U2 F2 U' L' B' L F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2
> 
> My solution is poor,
> 
> ...



Hi Okayama,

This sounds like WC 4 years ago in Hungary. No sub-30s and 35 moves or so was de winning solution. 
I'll try the scramble later this weekend.....
Have fun over there...

Gus


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 15, 2011)

My Brother (Sébastien Auroux) won FMC with a result of 28 Moves. Milan and Daniel finished second with 29!
I am sooo damn proud of him


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

What is Yumu's best solve? I can't tell whether that is a 30 or a 36 :S


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2011)

Michal mid 13 OH average. Mitsuki and yumu both did 30.xx 4x4 solves.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wut. That is amazing. AMAZING. *eyes drop out*

Edit: Is Michal the guy with the really long hair? I saw that guy get 12.97 and like.. a few other fast solves.


----------



## plechoss (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, I think that's me


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2011)

13.57 average of 5. Congratulations!  You managed to make Piti's 15 second average look slow >_>


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 15, 2011)

Fabian Auroux said:


> My Brother (Sébastien Auroux) won FMC with a result of 28 Moves. Milan and Daniel finished second with 29!
> I am sooo damn proud of him



And he deserves it! He has more sub 30 solves in comp than anyone else.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 15, 2011)

YEAH! Congrats Basti <3<3<3


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Michal mid 13 OH average. Mitsuki and yumu both did 30.xx 4x4 solves.


 
First, congratz Michal and Faz for new epic WRs!! Wow!

Second, now three cubers soo close sub 30 (4x4). Hope someone will make a sub-30 solve before the comp is over. This is better than the Olympic games


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2011)

wtf arnaud long hair


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 15, 2011)

Already two World Records, it is fantastic


----------



## lachose (Oct 15, 2011)

No, three : multi, 5x5 single, OH average


----------



## irontwig (Oct 15, 2011)

lolwatgoggles


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolwatgoggles



Chris is just assum !


----------



## RTh (Oct 15, 2011)

Feliks average of... 8.04 I think.

7.86, 7.66, 7.47, 8.61 and 9.xx.

Also saw an 8.46 solve of Giovanni... (or at least I think it was him, sorry if he wasn't.


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 15, 2011)

2nd Mats - 9.09
3rd Giovanni - 9.35


----------



## Enter (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## KJiptner (Oct 15, 2011)

Worst shirts ever?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 15, 2011)

KJiptner said:


> Worst shirts ever?



Real men have no problems wearing pink


----------



## Jakube (Oct 15, 2011)

If you missed the solves from Feliks, here they are:


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 15, 2011)

"Sorry Sinpei" xD meme inc?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 15, 2011)

This camera work is ****.


----------



## ASH (Oct 15, 2011)

Fabian Auroux said:


> My Brother (Sébastien Auroux) won FMC with a result of 28 Moves. Milan and Daniel finished second with 29!
> I am sooo damn proud of him


 
Same! <3


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 15, 2011)

lachose said:


> No, three : multi, 5x5 single, OH average


 Oh sorry, I did not know that the multi was a world record!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 15, 2011)

Henrik!!1!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2011)

Fabian Auroux said:


> My Brother (Sébastien Auroux) won FMC with a result of 28 Moves. Milan and Daniel finished second with 29!
> I am sooo damn proud of him


 
Congratz to Sébastien!
He definitely is now the best FMC'er in the world!
Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2011)

Mitsuki's 30.34 4x4 single was only .06 off of the current WR o_0 Yumu had 30.41 as well. We might see sub30 by the finals.

And congrats to Henrik on his Feet victory - 43.05 mean.


----------



## RubikZz (Oct 15, 2011)

Mats his first sub 8 in a competition, congratz Mats and I hope you win!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 15, 2011)

Have someone recorded Feliks 59.27 solve? (from the live streaming/phone or what ever!)


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 15, 2011)

How was the 4th scramble of 4x4? I noticed that many japanese cubers got very nice times; was it connected to Japanese color scheme?


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Have someone recorded Feliks 59.27 solve? (from the live streaming/phone or what ever!)


 
I saw it during the streaming, but only the 3x3 phase, because, there was also Kevin. Probably Fazdad has it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> How was the 4th scramble of 4x4? I noticed that many japanese cubers got very nice times; was it connected to Japanese color scheme?



Mitsuki uses the Standard scheme. He had an OLL skip.


----------



## macky (Oct 15, 2011)

Please add things (records, any observation) to this wiki page: [wiki]WC2011[/wiki]


----------



## JyH (Oct 15, 2011)

KJiptner said:


> Worst shirts ever?


 
According to Mike Kotch, Thailand's ruler is sick, so they're wearing pink shirts to support him.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

So who's staying up throughout the night for this?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 16, 2011)

For as long as I can lol. When do they turn on the live streaming?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

how long 'till it starts?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the live streaming able to be watched on an ipod?


----------



## benmeister (Oct 16, 2011)

so many missing cubes


----------



## majikat (Oct 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Is the live streaming able to be watched on an ipod?


 
Not working on mine,
I don't know if it has started streaming yet though.


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

Announcer just said another sub 1 by Feliks, idk the time though.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

It wasn't shown on the stream, but Arnaud just announced that Feliks had another sub-1 5x5 solve.

^Darnit, I will never not be ninja-ed

Edit: 
Just saw Dan with a 1:10~11
Hays with a 1:07.78


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 16, 2011)

Camerawork is kinda bad.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Feliks' other sub-1 was 59.53. Arnaud announced that he might have broken the average WR.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Dan and Faz both got 59.53 5x5 singles.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Now 4x4 starts!
Get ready for sub-30!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2011)

5x5x5 so crazy.
Let's see just as crazy or crazier in 4x4x4.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

YES! Me want CRAZY 4x4.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

No, I do not want craziness in 4x4 :X


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 16, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Dan and Faz both got 59.53 5x5 singles.


 
Wtf? EXACT same times?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

DAMN. I so thought Feliks was about to get a sub-30 on that 31.xy. It looked like he messed up a CE pair. Maybe.


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

Me too, I think he also got parity. On the most recent 4x4 for Feliks, I think his judge was the guy in "Feliks 7x7 Fail" or whatever.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep, new 5x5 WR average : 1:04.08

Edit: Dan Cohen NAR average 1:08.12 and Yu Nakajima AsR average 1:08.17


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Called it! (As I'm sure many others did way before Worlds began).

I WANT 4x4 AND 6x6 ACTION.



RyanReese09 said:


> Wtf? EXACT same times?


 
http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/#9 says yes. Lol. I kind of hope it's not broken again this comp. It's be cool to have a tie like that IMO. They're both equally deserving of the WR!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

But it's not the WR \

Feliks 4x4 average : 35.33
Giovanni: 35.51


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/#9 says yes. Lol. I kind of hope it's not broken again this comp. It's be cool to have a tie like that IMO. They're both equally deserving of the WR!


 
Even if it wasn't broken, it isn't the world record. Faz got 59.27 in the first round.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait. Felik's other 59.xy was better? :fp

Derp. GO DAN GO! xD

Oh, that explains it. I thought he had a 59.72, not 59.27.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

Faz 4x4 WR average 35.33


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

I knew that record would be broken. (Check my post in the Worlds Predictions Thread xD)

EDIT : That was kind of funny. 47.xy OH solve when the guy dropped the cube and all the center caps fell off. I hate how that happens with Dayan cubes!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2011)

AvG Announced on the stream that both Feliks and Giovanni got 4x4x4 WRs (both average) .


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Wat. I didn't see a 4x4 Single WR! xD I have the volume down because my dad said so, and I don't have earphones. Care to share the time?


----------



## Julian (Oct 16, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Announced on the stream that both Feliks and Giovanni got 4x4x4 WRs (average and single, respectively)


No, both average.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/#0

Grr. 4x4 and OH aren't on here yet. D:


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

OH

1st - Piti (14.67) 2nd - Michal.... 5th - Rowe!! 6th - Feliks


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking back at Feliks' 4x4 average, if his last solve was ~35, the WR average would be much faster >_>


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh, now I know what Julian meant. Giovanni also beat the previous 4x4 WR Average. By 0.01. xD

If the solve was 1 second faster (37.28), it would be 35.00. (34.996666...)

For 2 seconds (36.28), it would be 34.66.

For 3 second (35.28), 34.33.

Let's say it was in between his other two counting times, 33.81 and 33.90, the solve's time would be 33.85, which I'm pretty sure would make the average 33.85.

Sorry for pointlessness; I'm tired and I need to work my brain to keep myself awake.


----------



## AndyK (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm rooting for Feliks to get a really easy 2x2x2 scramble so he can hold the WR in all four main cubes for both single and average.

I haven't researched it, but I wonder if that has ever been done


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Giovanni 35.51
Feliks 35.33


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Feliks 2 round
7.80 8.49 (7.44) 8.94 (10.93) = 8.41


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 16, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Feliks 2 round
> 7.80 8.49 (7.44) 8.94 (10.93) = 8.41


 
if his last solve was better (fastest) it would've been a 7.91 avg


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2011)

Nobody remarked on this, but I noticed 11 people got sub-10 averages in the first round.

Cubing really has grown a lot in the last two years! The best average achieved at WC2009 was just barely sub-11.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Have someone recorded Feliks 59.27 solve? (from the live streaming/phone or what ever!)



Yes I did but it wont be up for a few days until we get back to australia


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, Feliks seems to be having fun in Square-1.. 


Edit: It looks like Balint Bodor did ZBLL on his first Megaminx solve >_> Either that or a PLL skip


----------



## Hays (Oct 16, 2011)

Simon - 55.40 
Balint - 47.25


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 16, 2011)

People need to clap more with good times. 

I set my alarm at 7 am to watch the championship. It's already 14:30 there. :S


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2011)

Balint - 43.18


----------



## Hays (Oct 16, 2011)

Megaminx final (edit feature isn't working on my iPod sorry)

Simon - 55.40 49.30 51.86 52.52 46.69 = 51.23
Balint - 47.20 43.18 56.77 52.58 56.47 = dot know but Simon won


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, Simon Westlund won the megaminx final!


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Hays said:


> Megaminx final (edit feature isn't working on my iPod sorry)
> 
> Simon - 55.40 49.30 51.86 52.52 46.69 = 51.23
> Balint - 47.20 43.18 56.77 52.58 56.47 = 52.10


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats Dan Cohen for winning Square-1!


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 16, 2011)

Jules Desjardin won pyraminx.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Clock single WR?

5.83


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Clock single WR?

5.83


----------



## nccube (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, It looks like Javier did it. So happy for him


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 16, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> People need to clap more with good times.



Arnaud has told us not to clap as it might distract other competitors....


----------



## Laura O (Oct 16, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> Clock single WR?
> 
> 5.83


 
Yes, congratulations Javier.


And Avg ER by Daniel Sheppard (7.51).


----------



## jorgeskm (Oct 16, 2011)

Clock - 5.83 (WR)
Javier Tiradooooo.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 16, 2011)

I got 2nd at Magic :fp


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

And you improved your best official average by 0.01


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hay's second shot at 6x6. Go Kevin!


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

Ouch, apparently Kevin Hay's 6x6 had a big pop during scrambling.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

More like explosion


----------



## nccube (Oct 16, 2011)

Hays' 6x6 has exploded while it was being scrambled...

Double ninja'd ^^


----------



## Zava (Oct 16, 2011)

new category:
Máté Horváth master magic world champion *3 in a row*! congrats!:tu:tu


----------



## Zava (Oct 16, 2011)

also: congrats for Bálint on winning magic! and second in megaminx is not bad I guess...

Bruni: f**k you


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks like Kevin Hays DNF-ed a solve :S


----------



## Meep (Oct 16, 2011)

That was so painful to watch =(


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> It looks like Kevin Hays DNF-ed a solve :S


 
looked like it popped on the last few turns.

too much pressure I think


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 16, 2011)

Median of 3 would be a better format for the biggest cubes.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

A lot of nerves in the semi-finals :S
Corneliussssss :O

Erik looks really upset  Did he DNF another solve?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep. A pop.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Yep. A pop.


 
No, I meant another pop besides his last solve.


----------



## wontolla (Oct 16, 2011)

45 degrees, good solve.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

BLD time, GO AMOS!

Oh my god, a lot of the people I expected to reach the finals didn't..


----------



## Goosly (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha, Arnaud just said that Zane did BLD in less than 1 second


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

31.91, Yuhui Xu.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 16, 2011)

5x5 final has an epic line up


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 16, 2011)

Faz 59.59.

Also, 3x3 finals will be here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvrknI0AhXdsdG1Tb29Rb1lsRlV2VldrSDVTQjRRZnc&hl=en_US


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Another 5x5 WR!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Faz 58.41 :S

Edit: Feliks is a total baller. He just +2-ed a 59.81 and shrugged it off.


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

59.59, 58.41, 59.81 ...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 16, 2011)

what's the avg like?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 16, 2011)

59.81 +2


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

David0794 said:


> 59.59, 58.41, 59.81*+2* ...



fixed

ninja'd

I hope he gets a sub 1 avg


----------



## nccube (Oct 16, 2011)

2x2:
1. Feliks: 2.71
2.Michal: 2.74
3. Cameron: 2.74


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Zane won BLD with a 31.41 solve
Congratulations! 

Yu Nakajima almost broke Feliks' WR, but he got shaky at PLL -> 58.53 solve


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Nakajima!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

Nakaji 5x5 58.53 0___o

edit: Where did all these ninjas come from?


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 16, 2011)

NAKAJIMA!!!! 58.53!!! 5X5X5


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

It's a sub 1 fest :3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

DAN 57.44 THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 16, 2011)

DAN COHEN 57.44 WOW!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Dan Cohen 57.44!!


----------



## Goosly (Oct 16, 2011)

Dan Cohen: 57.44
This final is great


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 16, 2011)

dan WR 57.44


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2011)

12:32 <+Becky_> inb4 dan 57
12:32 < j`ey> wutwut
12:32 < j`ey> wut
12:32 < MLSTRM> :O
12:32 < MLSTRM> lolololol
12:32 < j`ey> lololol
12:32 <+RobertY> !!
12:33 <+`Emily> aronpm: link??
12:33 < forteshinko> would be ossim cause nakajiwr
12:33 <+Becky_> WAT
12:33 < MLSTRM> Becky_: ****ing called it
12:33 <+RobertY> Becky_: nice XD
12:33 <+DavidWoner> dan such a boss
12:33 <+aronpm> `Emily: link 2 wat
12:33 <+Becky_> ****ING CALLED IT
12:33 < Asdfgfdsa> DANKOEN!!11
12:33 < JasonK> wtfwtfwtf
12:33 < MLSTRM> WTF IS HAPPENING
12:33 < forteshinko> cause thenwhat was dantime
12:33 < Meep> WTF
12:33 < forteshinko> am didn't see
12:33 <+`Emily> thingy for wc
12:33 <+`Emily> thingy for wc
12:33 < forteshinko> WAT
12:33 < forteshinko> lololololo
12:33 < InTheFade> 57.44
12:33 < forteshinko> so many sub1 this comp
12:33 < InTheFade> crazy
12:33 < MLSTRM> thats like 4wrsingles in this round :O
12:33 <+aronpm> `Emily: http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/
12:33 <+aronpm> **** dan
12:33 <+aronpm> ****
12:33 <+aronpm> ************
12:33 * aronpm rage
12:33 < forteshinko> i wonder if centers
12:33 < David|> I JUST CANT BELIEVE THIS LAST 10 MINUTES
12:33 < David|> 
12:33 < MLSTRM> ikr
12:33 <+`Emily> aronpm: no video?
12:34 < MLSTRM> 5x5 finals are some crazy ****ing ****


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Gutted that neither Erik or Breandan made the final...


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 16, 2011)

WTF zane
inzane


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

56.62


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 16, 2011)

FELIKS 56.XY THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## irontwig (Oct 16, 2011)

That 5x5 final was just ridiculous.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2011)

12:37 <+Becky_> inb456?
12:37 <+DavidWoner> :c
12:37 < David|> if faz gets a pop...
12:37 < j`ey> 55
12:37 <+Becky_> David|: adbloc nigga
12:37 <+RobertY> 57
12:37 < MLSTRM> :O
12:37 < David|> looks sub1ish
12:37 < j`ey> okcool
12:37 <+RobertY> !!!!!
12:37 < MLSTRM> called it 
12:37 <+RobertY> :
12:37 < Meep> YES
12:37 < David|> 56.22 wr
12:37 <+RobertY> ok
12:37 < David|> wat
12:37 <+Becky_> OMG
12:37 < Meep> ]SCREWDAN
12:37 <+RobertY> gtg
12:37 < Meep> YES
12:37 <+RobertY> brb
12:37 < MLSTRM> yays
12:37 <+Becky_> WTF
12:37 <+aronpm> faz wr?
12:37 < MLSTRM> WR single + avg
12:37 < JasonK> omg
12:37 < David|> 56.22, yeah
12:37 < MLSTRM> avg sub-1


----------



## JasonK (Oct 16, 2011)

faz 56.22 wtf


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Feliks sub 1 avg lol


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

59.59 58.41 61.81+ (65.40) (56.22) = 59.94

Without the +2, it would have been 59.27 (σ = 0.61)


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 16, 2011)

59.94 Average, am I right?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> dan WR 57.44


 
Quintuple ninja'd?


----------



## y235 (Oct 16, 2011)

feliks' avg was 59.94


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Oct 16, 2011)

That was the most epic round of cubing evar wtf!!!!


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 16, 2011)

Best final in history


----------



## Goosly (Oct 16, 2011)

This was nothing, let's watch the 4x4 final now.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

faz reminds me so much of vettel always getting amazing times when it matters the most


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

Goosly said:


> This was nothing, let's watch the 4x4 final now.


 
I have to say I don't expect a sub 30 4x4 average, but we'll have to see......


----------



## bwronski (Oct 16, 2011)

Goosly said:


> This was nothing, let's watch the 4x4 final now.


 
if it compares at all...


----------



## Zava (Oct 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> faz reminds me so much of vettel always getting amazing times when it matters the most


 good one.:tu
they both did it today.


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

33.33, 38.71, (33.28), 33.63, (39.33) = 35.22 average WR


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

Giovanni 31.21, Asia 32.53.


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Did Feliks get avg world record 4x4?


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

yes, 35.22.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

Yu Nakajima got 9.69 three times in a row in the semi final. Did anyone notice?


----------



## irontwig (Oct 16, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Yu Nakajima got 9.69 three times in a row in the semi final. Did anyone notice?


 
Not to be a a party pooper, but that sounds way too much like an error.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 16, 2011)

How could that happen?!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Not to be a a party pooper, but that sounds way too much like an error.


 
Well yeah, we will see when the final results come.

it has happened before though,


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol Feliks


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG FELIKS 11.53 IN OH! my god that was fast, almost as if he was solving with 2 hands


----------



## irontwig (Oct 16, 2011)

loldnffeliks


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL Feliks just did at two-handed solve in the one-handed final


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

A very close 1-2 between Arifumi and Yumu for the OH title.
Arifumi has a 15.56, while Yumu has 15.57.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 16, 2011)

This is madness. I can't really sleep and just read the 5x5 round. Madness. Nakajima is still a boss.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

Jorghi to win


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 16, 2011)

Feliks won 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ??!!

OMFG felik's must stop cubing after this WC


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 16, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> *This is madness.* I can't really sleep and just read the 5x5 round. Madness. Nakajima is still a boss.


 
No, This is Sparta


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> Feliks won 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ??!!
> 
> OMFG felik's must stop cubing after this WC


 
Maybe not 3x3.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe.
I'm kind of disappointed in Piti not being in the finals.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 16, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> No, This is Sparta


 






Worlds this year is awesome.


----------



## Zava (Oct 16, 2011)

did you look into the "hole" of Bence?



Spoiler



by hole I mean this


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

link to video stream please?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> link to video stream please?



http://worldrubik2011.voicetv.co.th/


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

Go GO ROWE


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

wtf rowe


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

7.96 Giovanni


edit: GO Mats


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

They said Yumu was Nakaji  (in the bottom right)

Fixed now


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Was that a +2?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Zava (Oct 16, 2011)

Plechoss for the win? :O


----------



## JackJ (Oct 16, 2011)

o ma lawd.

The biggest upset ever?


----------



## degenerat (Oct 16, 2011)

YES
PLECHOSS WON


----------



## David0794 (Oct 16, 2011)

Feliks 9.58 Average


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

1st Machal
2nd Rowe
3rd Faz


----------



## RTh (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow Feliks. Really nervous after that 9.xx and then lost all concentration.

GJ Micha, that was amazing!


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm gutted he deserved it so much.

congrats to Michal though

just shows faz is human


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

1st Machal
2nd Rowe
3rd Faz


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 16, 2011)

poor faz  really amazing results michael


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations to Michał!
Good luck next time to everyone else!

I hoped for a better podium WR though.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 16, 2011)

Michal...Wow.


----------



## Bubitrek (Oct 16, 2011)

Michal congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 16, 2011)

Sick PB-timing by Michal! Congratulations!


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 16, 2011)

why do all the polish guys have the so-called nerves of steel? 

anyway, congratulations, you blew my mind, Michal. And also big cubes finals.


----------



## Enter (Oct 16, 2011)

Michal, Row and Feliks congratulations


----------



## Adam96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations Michal!

And also congratulations to all new world record holders


----------



## RTh (Oct 16, 2011)

BTW, who wins the Championship? The first in 3x3?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 16, 2011)

Michal was first, Rowe was second, Feliks was third.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> BTW, who wins the Championship? The first in 3x3?


 
Nah, the guy that comes in 17th is.


----------



## RTh (Oct 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Nah, the guy that comes in 17th is.


 
-.- Does the prize go to the one who won more events or just the one who wins the Rubik's Cube final?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 16, 2011)

There are prizes for each event.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> -.- Does the prize go to the one who won more events or just the one who wins the Rubik's Cube final?


 
Sorry, lol. There is different prize money for every event. All of it for the top 3 finishers.


----------



## RTh (Oct 16, 2011)

That seems reasonable ^^

I was thinking that it would be pretty much unfair that after winning all 3x3 rounds (except the final) Feliks would go empty handed. I actually felt bad for him.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

Updated the wiki.

All winners are updated, but someone else can update the records if they want!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

Dave Campbell got sub-10 

Congratulations!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

So I'm checking http://live.cubing.net/WC2011/#0 on my Wii when I first wake up, and I see a bunch of new events completed.

Some of my thoughts while scanning the results

"WTF Sub-1s?!?!?!? GO DAN! GO YU! GO FELIKS!"

"****. Giovanni or Dan should've won 4x4."

"Why? WHY? WHYYYY?!?!? No sub-30 4x4 single OR BLD?!?!?"

"Yeeeeeeeeesssssssssss Zane! <3"

*Sees Hays at the bottom of the 6x6 list (I started on the bottom and scrolled up)* "-.- Kevin. Y U SO BAD LUCK?!?!?"

"Arifumi Fushimi? Who the **** is this guy?" I had never heard of him. >__>

":O Poor Yumu!" Seriously. 0.01 off of 1st place? D:

"Ummm... I'm sorry Jules Desjardin, but I don't know who you are. Yay for Oscar and Oka making the podium! Simon : Y U NO TOP 5?"

"Bence wouldn't not be in 1st place for 7x7 in my dreams." <--- Intended grammar fail

"DAMMIT! Cameron and Michal! BEAT FELIKS IN TWO YEARS." 

"OMG YAY YAY YAY MICHAL!"

Congrats to everyone


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Jihan won the lucky draw.. again.

^ Maybe you should do a bit of research before going "Who the **** is this guy?" He is a very fast cuber, and one of the best OH-cubers in the world. And explain why Dan or Giovanni should have won?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, that's lucky!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> "Arifumi Fushimi? Who the **** is this guy?" I had never heard of him. >__>


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'm a nub and I don't know anything about anything.



Have to agree w/ ya there.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations to All the winners @ all events and all new World Records holder.

Thank you to Michal Pleskowizc as The Winner WC 2011 . Congrats to Poland ( the country who I love as my second home)

I've never seen that my husband Ton Dennenbroek so Happy about it. Me and my Family love you Pless......


----------



## Jani (Oct 16, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Jihan won the lucky draw.. again.


 
HOW DID HE WON LUCKY DRAW CONSECUTIVELY??????!!!! (AsC and WC)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, I had just never heard of him.

I still sort of am a "nub" because I don't know many of the top cubers still.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2011)

Rowe should have won.

;_; Feliks

*Seriously*, Congrats Michal Pleskowizc, World Champ 2011.


----------



## Julian (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy wtf.

Any video of any part of the stream from magic finals onward?


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to see some video of the finals, cause I fell asleep!!!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 16, 2011)

I definitely feel sorry for Feliks; at least he won 2, 4, 5, and 6, and set WRs in 4 and 5. 

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

Did they annonce where it is going to be in 2013?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Did they annonce where it is going to be in 2013?


 
dude they dont plan that far ahead..


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> dude they dont plan that far ahead..



Nah, but they do for US nationals.

americanubs


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Nah, but they do for US nationals.
> 
> americanubs


 
1) Nats isn't as big/expensive as Worlds
2) Nats is every year instead of every other.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 1) Nats isn't as big/expensive as Worlds
> *2) Nats is every year instead of every other.*



wouldn't that be a reason to only plan the next one?


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 16, 2011)

I have now updated the wiki with all WRs.

I hope nothing is wrong, beacuse it was so many of them


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> wouldn't that be a reason to only plan the next one?


 
They do plan the next one?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> They do plan the next one?


 

yeah but there also planning Nats 2013 which is the Nats after next


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 16, 2011)

:O cant believe faz didnt win.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 16, 2011)

I had to leave straight after the 5x5 final...

Now I find that Faz only came 3rd in 3x3x3, I just cannot believe it.
Especially after doing so well thoughout the comp...

Anyway: congrats to all World Champions!


----------



## Magellanic (Oct 16, 2011)

Sadly this World Championsips won't be known as the World Championships that Michal Plescowicz won, it'll will be known as the World Championships that Feliks Zemdegs lost...


----------



## samkli (Oct 16, 2011)

so true...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

^ I don't think so. Feliks still won a lot


----------



## macky (Oct 16, 2011)

I updated the wiki [wiki]WC2011[/wiki] with a narrative for 3x3 speedsolve. I'd love to see something similar (and slightly expanded) for all events. The numbers will all be on the database; write something enlightening that turns the numbers into a story!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG 5x5 finals :O
also
Y no signle 4x4 WR 

That is all.


----------



## samkli (Oct 16, 2011)

It will also be remembered as the epic 5x5 final


----------



## MiPiCubed (Oct 16, 2011)

Can someone please post a video of 5x5 finals? Everyone keeps saying how awesome it was, and I really feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2011)

Michal's worst time in the final was 8.94, that's the fourth average ever to stay completely sub9. Feliks had the other three (8.36, 8.46 and 8.56). Next is Yumu with 9.33 worst.


----------



## Rama (Oct 16, 2011)

Magellanic said:


> Sadly this World Championsips won't be known as the World Championships that Michal Plescowicz won, it'll will be known as the World Championships that Feliks Zemdegs lost...


 
You mean ''How Michal became The Awesome''?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2011)

The world championship was always won by someone setting a new personal average record:

2011 Michal 8.65 (previously 8.90, improving 0.25)
2009 Breandan 10.74 (previously 11.60, improving 0.86)
2007 Nakaji 12.46 (previously 13.05, improving 0.59)
2005 Jean 15.10 (previously 15.78, improving 0.68)
2003 Dan 20.00 (well, his first average)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> The world championship was always won by someone setting a new personal average record:
> 
> 
> 2003 Dan 20.00 (well, his first average)


 
LMAO if only fast cubers these days participated back then...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> LMAO if only fast cubers these days participated back then...


 
Cubers didn't have the resources back then to be as fast as they are now.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> LMAO if only fast cubers these days participated back then...


 
LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...

Fun fact for those who don't know: not only had stuff not been invented yet, there was also an "only Rubik's brand puzzles" rule.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...


 
what


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...


 
That's def my new sig.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...
> 
> Fun fact for those who don't know: not only had stuff not been invented yet, there was also an "only Rubik's brand puzzles" rule.


 
Can you elaborate on what you mean as stuff? Or does it only entails diy cubes? I'm pretty sure sub 20 avg is possible with only Rubik's brand cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Stefan said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...
> ...



best post of the year.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean as stuff? Or does it only entails diy cubes? I'm pretty sure sub 20 avg is possible with only Rubik's brand cube.


 
He means fingertrick development, algorithm development and other development in the mentality and general technique of speedcubing. Also the lack of resources back then.


----------



## Micael (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom...



Maybe I don't get it, but isn't it very insulting for the one concerned?


----------



## insane569 (Oct 17, 2011)

Micael said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but isn't it very insulting for the one concerned?


 
it is but its stefan so its ok


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean as stuff? Or does it only entails diy cubes? I'm pretty sure sub 20 avg is possible with only Rubik's brand cube.



Mostly our knowledge (like Thom described), but also better cubes (both mechanism details and production, really nice you can just buy ready great cubes now instead of having to work a lot on cubes only to make them mediocre by today's standards).



Micael said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but isn't it very insulting for the one concerned?


 
Yah, sorry, sometimes I can't help it. I just found his remark quite silly and pointless and sometimes I like to paraphrase.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2011)

That was the greatest competition of all time and i had more fun here in bangkok than at any other competition. It was so fun seeing everyone again, and meeting new people. Congrats to Michal on his title, and congrats to all the other winners, especially Feliks <3


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 17, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> Congrats to Michal on his title, and congrats to all the other winners, especially Feliks <3


 
I second that - expecially Feliks on breaking some of his own records... and yay for Chiris Hardwick on the blind big cube stuff!

And MultiBld 19/19? nice


----------



## chris410 (Oct 17, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> That was the greatest competition of all time and i had more fun here in bangkok than at any other competition. It was so fun seeing everyone again, and meeting new people. Congrats to Michal on his title, and congrats to all the other winners, especially Feliks <3


 
Congrats Rowe on the silver! Hats off to you too Dan!


----------



## yockee (Oct 17, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean as stuff? Or does it only entails diy cubes? I'm pretty sure sub 20 avg is possible with only Rubik's brand cube.


 
I've had a 14.xy ao5 with my Rubik's storebought.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2011)

Hopefully we will see some videos soon!


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 17, 2011)

Man... Felik's average in the final was his least fast in a year... sooooo unlucky to have that in the final.  I saw the results and was like waaaaaat! I wasn't expecting those results in the 3x3 final.
However, congrats to Michał Pleskowicz for first and 3x3 and only person to place top 4 in 3x3 2H and OH!

Congrats to Faz for 2, 3, 4 and 5.
Congratulations to Zane! I had predicted him for Multi and then he won single BLD! 

I wasn't there, and was never going to be there, but it sounds like it was an awesome World Championship!


----------



## Mal (Oct 17, 2011)

It was awesome! I wasn't there but maybe next year.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 17, 2011)

Mal said:


> It was awesome! I wasn't there but maybe next year.


 
next _two _years you mean....


----------



## LarsN (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> The world championship was always won by someone setting a new personal average record:
> 
> 2011 Michal 8.65 (previously 8.90, improving 0.25)
> 2009 Breandan 10.74 (previously 11.60, improving 0.86)
> ...



I love that stat. It means you really have to push yourself to become the world champion. No world champion got an easy victory, which is as it should be.


----------



## CRO (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratz to all!


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 17, 2011)

So...I was bored. I also wanted to find out how various nations did at the World Championships. I decided to find out the hard way...by getting the results myself. It has been done like the WCA statistics where they add up all the single and average rankings of a person, however, with this, it is the highest average ranking of a country. 

Top five nations:

1. Japan - 126 
2. Hungary - 128
3. USA - 151
4. Australia - 201
5. Sweden - 251

Here is the full rankings... 





Next to the nations are the amount of competitors from that nation and red means that that country did not have anyone competing in that event, so I gave them last place +1 (even in BLD events where the person who came last had DNF's, they still qualified for the event, so the nation that did not qualify should go behind them).

Enjoy!


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just had a look at the pyraminx final and there is a huge different between 1st and 16th. 4.67-8.26 I'm surprise how big of a different this is especially for a World Championship.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 17, 2011)

The second place average for the sq1 final would be ranked 51st in the world


----------



## Godmil (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice one EeeeeWarne, I wouldn't have expected Hungary to be that high up the list. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Mal (Oct 17, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> next _two _years you mean....


 
Yes


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Nice one EeeeeWarne, I wouldn't have expected Hungary to be that high up the list. Pretty interesting.



Mmmm, yes. The only reason they are number two really is because of Magics. They had 3 in the top 5 of both Magic and Master Magic. If there were no magics, then Hungary and the US would be equal, with Australia having 7 points more than the two of them (Japan would lead by 10 points). Also interesting, if there were no magics, then Poland would have 204 less points.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2011)

LarsN said:


> I love that stat. It means you really have to push yourself to become the world champion.



Just because those guys happened to break their records, doesn't mean it's necessary. Except for Dan in 2003, the world champions never won with a world record, and others could have beaten them without breaking their faster previous records. Feliks for example wouldn't have had to "push himself" (even assuming that just means performing better than normal).


----------



## LarsN (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Just because those guys happened to break their records, doesn't mean it's necessary. Except for Dan in 2003, the world champions never won with a world record, and others could have beaten them without breaking their faster previous records. Feliks for example wouldn't have had to "push himself" (even assuming that just means performing better than normal).



I suppose they could, but fact remains that they didn't.

It's a big psychological pressure to be a huge favourite for this big an event. I think you would have to "push yourself" psychologically to overcome that pressure.

No matter what you say Stefan, I think it is a beautiful stat. It does poetic justice to our sport.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

World's over. Am sad 

To watch that 5x5 and 3x3 finals in person is one of the best experience I've had in cubing...just legendary


----------



## Benyó (Oct 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Nice one EeeeeWarne, I wouldn't have expected Hungary to be that high up the list. Pretty interesting.


 

yeah, because hungary isn't the country which has 2 out of the top 4 allrounders, one of the best bldcuber, and some other guys like Brúnó, Máté and Bálint...


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 17, 2011)

Benyó said:


> yeah, because hungary isn't the country which has 2 out of the top 4 allrounders, one of the best bldcuber, and some other guys like Brúnó, Máté and Bálint...


 
Who are the top 4 all rounders?


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Who are the top 4 all rounders?


 
Dan, Erik, Milán and Bence.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners! Sounds like you all had a great time. I'm a bit curious as to what the prize money was for 1st, 2nd, 3rd for the 3x3. Can anyone enlighten me please?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> I'm a bit curious as to what the prize money was for 1st, 2nd, 3rd for the 3x3. Can anyone enlighten me please?


 
Just check out the competition website...
http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=53


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Just because those guys happened to break their records, doesn't mean it's necessary. Except for Dan in 2003, the world champions never won with a world record, and others could have beaten them without breaking their faster previous records. Feliks for example wouldn't have had to "push himself" (even assuming that just means performing better than normal).


 
Building on this, none of the World Champions have held either of the 3x3 WRs when they won.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Building on this, none of the World Champions have held either of the 3x3 WRs when they won.


 
If with "either" you mean average and single, then that's wrong (Jean had the single WR). I was only talking about average (and only about regular 3x3x3 solving), since that's what you win with (except for ties).


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 17, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> So...I was bored. I also wanted to find out how various nations did at the World Championships. I decided to find out the hard way...by getting the results myself. It has been done like the WCA statistics where they add up all the single and average rankings of a person, however, with this, it is the highest average ranking of a country.
> 
> Top five nations:
> 
> ...


 
Thailand192


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> If with "either" you mean average and single, then that's wrong (Jean had the single WR). I was only talking about average (and only about regular 3x3x3 solving), since that's what you win with (except for ties).


 
Whoops, forgot to double check. But yeah I agree average is more important.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 18, 2011)

asiahyoo1997 said:


> Thailand192



I knew I would have made a mistake! But why did it have to be a stupid obvious mistake like this! (I thought it would be something like having Romania as 39 for mastermagic instead of 17 or something (this is not the case)...). So with that in mind, Thailand came 4th, meaning Australia came 5th and Sweden came 6th. I guess I just wanted to include Sweden in my results out of admiration for Simon Weslund, who probably won the individual rankings of the World Championships...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2011)

Everyone, this has been an awesome tournament. From the 19/19 multiblind WR at the very first event, through that 5x5x5 final, to the last 2 people on the table for 3x3x3 giving us all that surprise. I have been working hard and long for those 3 days but never got tired or bored. The energy that was there during the entire tournament was amazing.

Worlds was also the end of my 19 month adventure in Asia. I left Netherlands in March more than 1.5 year ago, visited about 15 countries that I never visited before, lived like a "hobo with a creditcard" everywhere on the streets to discover the "real" Asia and I had never thought it would be such an incredible time. 

I am now coming back to Europe, probably landing in Dusseldorf and going to the Essen competition IF they will allow me to register late and IF I can find a good flight. After that I have 1 more week of vacation, ending my free time at the Dutch Open where I hope to see even more of my friends again (MAria, RAma, TON, Joey, Charlie, and so many more). I will also become much more active on the forum and at cubing itself again, so I will see you all often online and offline


----------



## Julian (Oct 18, 2011)

Arnaud, you were great as MC


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 18, 2011)

Incredible experience!

A huge thanks goes to all the organisers, hotel staff, judges, competitors, participants and everyone else who made the competition run as smooth as it did. It was great to finally meet some really nice people in person, I hope to see everyone again at World Championships 2013. 

And of course, congratulations to all the winners! Especially the World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011 podium; Michał, Rowe and Feliks. :tu 

Arnaud, what an exciting journey you've had, and what a great way to conclude it. I will also add, you did an excellent job as the MC.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 18, 2011)

I was filming faz in the 5x5 final and i missed filming Dans 57. I said to him something like "Dan beat your 5x5 single". Faz smiled and said "I still have one more solve". I thought he was joking but he wasnt! That was an event to take your breath away. We are home now and I am extracting all my videos, so if faz gets a chance to plough through three hours of stuff he may get something up tonight (australian time).
Thanks to all the organisers and staff and Arnaud as a great MC. Most of all thanks to all the competitors for making this an incredible experience for faz and me. If only we could do worlds once a year.....


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz...wow. TPS insanity. You are now in the hall of fame and you earned it!

And so much love to Rowe for such an impressive showing! You are a force to be reckoned with.

Feliks...you still rule all galaxies.

And special love to Anthony Brooks for creaming the NAR!


----------



## riffz (Oct 18, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I was filming faz in the 5x5 final and i missed filming Dans 57. I said to him something like "Dan beat your 5x5 single". Faz smiled and said "I still have one more solve". I thought he was joking but he wasnt! That was an event to take your breath away. We are home now and I am extracting all my videos, so if faz gets a chance to plough through three hours of stuff he may get something up tonight (australian time).
> Thanks to all the organisers and staff and Arnaud as a great MC. Most of all thanks to all the competitors for making this an incredible experience for faz and me. If only we could do worlds once a year.....


 
<Venim> someone better have my ****ing 57 on tape
<RiffzRobHolt> Venim: who cares Feliks did a 56
<Venim> i care
<RiffzRobHolt> 
<aronpm> Venim: lol you got owned
<RiffzRobHolt> no srsly 5x5 was ridic


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 18, 2011)

What is the name of that 4 year old girl which competited in 3x3?


----------



## muhammad jihan (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay I got WR for Lucky Draw event :fp


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 18, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> What is the name of that 4 year old girl which competited in 3x3?


 
Itsaya Jaruwattanakun (her dad is Wan, the Thai delegate).


----------



## Thorsten (Oct 18, 2011)

What would i give to got there and participate, really looks like a great competition.

And i really like the way the finals in 3x3 were held, with the last two competitors doing one solve after each other, just great!


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, you got 1st place lucky draw @Asian Championship, now this time you got 1st place lucky draw @World Championship haha congrats. btw, I win the 4th place lucky draw this time, yeah.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 18, 2011)

CuberMan said:


> lol, you got 1st place lucky draw @Asian Championship, now this time you got 1st place lucky draw @World Championship haha congrats. btw, I win the 4th place lucky draw this time, yeah.


 
What made him even luckier was that the original winner was a Thai guy who wasn't there, so they made another draw and Jihan won


----------



## nathanajah (Oct 18, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> What made him even luckier was that the original winner was a Thai guy who wasn't there, so they made another draw and Jihan won


And that also happened in the Asian Championship. but with two guys not showing up.
Maybe Jihan kidnapped them, so he could win the lucky draw? :confused:


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their congratulation! Especially thank you Guus for your honoring words!

I'm so happy to have obtained that title which was my ultimate goal for that competition. 

I finally found the time to post my winning solution: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=656659&viewfull=1#post656659


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 18, 2011)

All of my wc2011 photos are now up on:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/sets/72157627758600827/


----------



## Julian (Oct 19, 2011)

fazdad said:


> All of my wc2011 photos are now up on:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/sets/72157627758600827/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/6258969928/in/set-72157627758600827/ Uh, where's Jules?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2011)

Julian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemdegs/6258969928/in/set-72157627758600827/ Uh, where's Jules?


 
First place, the guy with a beard that is the highest up.


----------



## Julian (Oct 19, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> First place, the guy with a beard that is the highest up.


Uh, I don't think so...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2011)

Julian said:


> Uh, I don't think so...


 
It says Jules Desjardins on the certificat...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jules wasn't there to be on the podium so someone else replaced him


----------



## TMOY (Oct 19, 2011)

Jules couldn't qtay for the winning ceremony because it was 1 1/2 hours late and he had to catch his plane. The bearded guy on the podium is Gaël Dusser.

Edit: For the same reason, Javier Tirado Ortiz got replaced by Jesus Masanet Garcia on both the clock podium and the fastest solve by country ceremony.


----------



## wavelet (Oct 19, 2011)

anyone got the scramble seqence of fewest moves?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 19, 2011)

wavelet said:


> anyone got the scramble seqence of fewest moves?


 
Yes, check the FMC thread!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Guys..because Toys R Us is sponsoring my flight and hotel, I'll be wearing a t-shirt that says 'I'm a toys R' us kid'. Please don't laugh at me >.<
> 
> I was told there'll be 3 others from other countries' Toys R Us as well


 
Lies 
You wore random shirt Friday, pink Saturday, random Sunday didn't you?
Nice meeting you btw.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone has videos of any of my solves, please message me! 
I'd really like to see some / upload some to my channel.

Also, write DYKs, people!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone has videos of any of my solves, please message me! 
I'd really like to see some / upload some to my channel.

Also, write DYKs, people!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolwatgoggles


 
His shutters, they're good but as Rowe said, "they probably make me 2 seconds faster, but there's no way I'm wearing those".


----------



## pjk (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone wants to/plans to type up a blog post/article on their worlds experience, that would be awesome to read. You can post it on the Speedsolving.com Community Blog here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/blog.php


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

On phone with terrible WiFi and a dodgy spacebar due to water spill, but I'll do my best to make my usual post-comp DYK/blog. Details are a little hazy, I may name you doing something you didn't do, if so, sorry in advance 

DYK;
-juggling?
-Helmut, Breandon, Yohei, plus a few others and myself did a lot of fun juggling.
-Throwing a ball into the ceiling when told to practise high catches is very embarrassing, Frank and Sanyo the apparent Aussie found it very amusing though.
-Yohei filmed me and Helmut's 6 ball team juggling, then took 5 balls and did some juggling.
-he and breandon then did team 5 ball juggling, where they acted as one hand each.
-nakaji?
-sitting at the Japanese table with Odder, Karina and Yohei, and Yu sat down and did some 5x5?
-I didn't recognise him at first as he was no longer Meep?
-I told Amos (or Amo Stay if you're Dene, or Deneh if you Tim, or chipmunk if you're odder, or...) to film his 5x5 because I saw him doing very fast redux in the first round and practicing. Amos didn't, that solve he got 58.(Amos filmed Faz and Koen)
-I saw a few 8.72s throughout the competition and instantly associated them with Yu.
-eh-than crislip?
-apparently its ee-than but idgaf its Èthan!
-OH pro, 2H nub fail.
-my results?
-ok,.skip down, this is where I bore everyone.
-lolfail everything. Literally everything.
-12.50 had super fail cross, 4-5s, but then awesome F2L and LL.
-4x4... why you fail.
-OH...25 21 22 21 25 rawr fail last solve.
-just got back from the times square, mind has blanked. Had lots more to post. I'll finish up.
-Team Australia?
-Tim, Tim, Zane, Faz, Cameron, (Dene), Jasmine, Peter, and Sanyo and Florian!
-Congrats to... Faz, don't need to list, Zane, on the 31 3BLD world champion and congrats and bad luck on 19/21 in 49, incredible time, unlucky that you missed out on WR because of the scramblers' fail.
-Cameron, 1st in round one, 3rd in final due to Michal's single being 0.04 faster, bad luck.
3 aussies in 2x2 final, so pro. I did a 3.14 a51 on the plane, I'll try to rank higher next time with EG1/CLL.
-people?
-thanks to all people I hung out with making WC great, sorry if I didn't mention you above, I'm mega tired, night y'all.

Oh and Hays is so unlucky :/ (and so American)

Edit: Watching Balint's last mega solve with simon, hays and others was definitely a highlight, we knew as soon as his timer passed 53 that simon had won.


----------



## Julian (Oct 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> unlucky that you missed out on WR because of the scramblers' fail.


??


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

Julian said:


> ??


 
He received two of the same scramble, he looked away so as not to cheat, and one of the two were scrambled. He finished a couple of minutes after Marcel, without the scramblers' mistake he would've held the world record for a few minutes.


----------



## paololzki (Oct 20, 2011)

I've upload day 1 pictures. Check them out here: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paololzki/collections/72157624487310197/ (2011 World Rubik's Championships Day 1 Set)


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> If anyone has videos of any of my solves, please message me!
> I'd really like to see some / upload some to my channel.
> 
> Also, write DYKs, people!



-Timmajor made final!
-Conny hates asian food 
-Haystps 
-oooooo (Mats)
-Simon is so good at golf
-After about 20 tries I got a putt in off 2 walls twice in a row, and so did Simon.
-I should learn to juggle 5 balls
-I lost a tile off my megaminx right before the final, went to go look for it upstairs, took about 5 lifts because my card didn't work, couldn't find my tile, ran back down, said I couldn't compete, stood in the crowd for a minute, then odder lent me his spare megaminx for my first solve. I ended up using Sanio's mefferts and almost got a pb average.
-Me and Conny 9.95 team step solve! (cross, f2l1, f2l2, etc.)
-Breandan knows so many cool algs


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

Had an awesome time. Getting 4 podiums is nice, but nothing compared to seeing friends again, and meeting loads of new ones 

Also, my 29 move FMC is here

DYK...
- I'm 9th best in the world at magic? (My ranking of 603 say otherwise though )
- 5x5 WTF?
- I'm really happy with the results, especially 3bld (Zane), megaminx (Simon) and feet (Henrik)?
- Simon is golfpro?
- Feliks is puttingpro?
- Kevin doesn't know what rotations z,x,y are?
- He is famousexplodingrubiks?
- I got to meet the person who 'taught' me bigbld, and was one of my inspirations?
- The pyraminx final scrambles were terrible for me (and many others it seems)?
- Sometimes you stop practising for a couple of weeks before a comp to get a better result (less pressure), but other times it takes 18 months for it to work (me in clock)?
- Lowee Hessrer and Dini?
- Lucky draws are a stupid idea?
- Never go to the 5D show at the Aquarium? Never even think about going?
- What happens in Bangkok, stays in Bangkok? That applies to Dan, Sanio, Joel, Frank and myself.


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> - Kevin doesn't know what rotations z,x,y are?


"What's a "zed"?"


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> "What's a "zed"?"


Lol Americans


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooh btw, almost forgot I have Simon's winning megaminx average on video. He's quite far from the camera because he was in the back row, but since I haven't seen any videos of it, does anyone wants me to upload the vid?

If Simon has his own version then I won't upload mine


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> -oooooo (Mats)


 
-oooooooooooooo (whenever an Indonesian or Thai cuber was announced for something.

Edit: Amos if you have Balint's final solve filmed from near Simon and co were standing, that'd be cool. That moment was mega epic.


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> - Sometimes you stop practising for a couple of weeks before a comp to get a better result (less pressure), but other times it takes 18 months for it to work (me in clock)?


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Erik (Oct 20, 2011)

DYKs:
- FMC looked good but no good ending? Scramble: R2 F D2 L F' U2 F2 U' L' B' L F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2. My start: B2 R2 F L D' L' U2 D' L D' B U B (triple X-cross), but found nothing...
- Sebastien is battling with Henrik for most favorite world champion??
- Feliks is too friendly to not like?
- Hays is all like 'where are you, stupid piece? U U2 U U z2 U U2 U U U ... oh its in the E layer' and still gets like sub 2's on 6x6?
- Simon is golfing pro?
- Arnaud should get a haircut...?
- THAI FOOD ROCKS???? SOOO delicious
- WTF Conny magic?
- We love you Rowe?
- Poor Dan???? grr Feliks
- Poor Giovanni??? grr Feliks 
- Poor Yu Nakajima?? grr Feliks and Dan
- Michal is awesome?
- Zane is so cute and innocent?
- Our mosaic should've won?
- *Chang beer* is way better than Singha????
- You can get wet and dry up 4 times in only a couple of hours with the Thai weather?
- Joel has the best Z-perm on earth?
- Feliks did some 8's on my feet cube?
- My main cube kinda broke before Semi's so I had to use my spare cube?
- This was a horrible idea? 
- WTF 18.18 OH avg??????


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 20, 2011)

Weston said:


> That seems like pretty terrible reasoning to me.


 
Agreed. There's a reason why those points are true. Costs more cause it's a better time. I know less people would go to nationals in the us If it was during school, in October.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> -oooooooooooooo (whenever an Indonesian or Thai cuber was announced for something.


 
lol, Indonesians were really one of the noisiest cubers, despite the low number of people coming the comp, but it's really fun to oooooooooooooo

edit:
DYK:
that watching the 5x5 finals was like watching the FIFA World Cup Finals?
Michal lost his OH avg WR cube?
that this guy failed in the clock finals very badly?
that only a few cubers can pronounce this guy's name correctly
that the table used by the Indonesian cubers was arguably the messiest table?
that juggling is kewl?
that the judge pronounce some names weirdly?
that the display (not sure how to call it) above the toilet once have RubiksCock written on it instead of Rubik's Clock?
that Jihan is really skilled on lucky draws that he won it twice (one was on the asian champs)?
the total amount of money won by Feliks is still lower than Michal's prize on one event?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> DYK:
> that the judge pronounce some names weirdly?


 
eeeewik :3
eat-han
keewin
... and more I can't remember right now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> eeeewik :3
> eat-han
> keewin
> ... and more I can't remember right now.


I had a couple earlier


kinch2002 said:


> Lowee Hessrer and Dini



EDIT: Also, Rowan <3 for giving me clock
and Robert for restringing magic


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Also, Rowan <3 for giving me clock


 
It's such an awesome one, I knew you'd put it to good use <3


----------



## paololzki (Oct 20, 2011)

Day 1 and Day 2 pictures uploaded. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paololzki/collections/72157624487310197/


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2011)

Are the mosaics uploaded somewhere?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Are the mosaics uploaded somewhere?


 
Just look in the mirror


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I've seen the Steve Jobs one, but I'd like to see the others as well (especially the winner).


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> He received two of the same scramble, he looked away so as not to cheat, and one of the two were scrambled. He finished a couple of minutes after Marcel, without the scramblers' mistake he would've held the world record for a few minutes.


 
That's not how WRs work.



kinch2002 said:


> - Sometimes you stop practising for a couple of weeks before a comp to get a better result (less pressure), but other times it takes 18 months for it to work (me in clock)?


 
I've been not practicing for a while now but it hasn't done me any good yet


----------



## Kian (Oct 20, 2011)

I will write a real post once I nap but I just got home and wanted to mention how unreal it was to be in Bangkok with you all. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> That's not how WRs work.


 
His point is that he would've had the world record for a few minutes. I'm sure you understand this, but I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean it would never count as the "official" world record, even for those few minutes?


----------



## Blurt (Oct 20, 2011)

Any way possible I can purchase one of those polo's they had at Worlds? They are pretty awesome haha


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> That's not how WRs work.


 
Not recorded as a WR, but so Zane could have it for a few minutes. He said it, not me


----------



## paololzki (Oct 22, 2011)

paololzki said:


> Day 1 and Day 2 pictures uploaded.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paololzki/collections/72157624487310197/



Added Day 3. Created a separate set for the 3x3 Championships

All can be seen here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paololzki/collections/72157624487310197/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2011)

DYK:

-this is my first DYK in ages
-best comp ever
-I didn't make 3x3 finals because of nerves and 2 POPs in the semi final 
-not to sound cocky but I could have easily become 2x2 world champion if I hadn't predicted the wrong PBL case on the 3rd solve :/
-I saw a 3 or 4 move OLL skip and thought the PBL was R2F2R2
-I got a 2.34 on my first retry which would have given me a 2.60 average
-nevertheless I got a 1.63 with the only EG I know on the second scramble
-the Baiyoke Boutique hotel sucked, hence we changed to the Sky hotel (which was awesome) after the first night
-I'm extremely bad at golf
-I tried like 3 hits and hurt my thumb on my 3rd try
-I got pretty anxious about that since it was right before 3x3 second round but it wasn't too bad
-Feliks, Simon and Breandan are pro at golf
-Breandan is "a really fussy eater"
-Piti lubes his cubes with hair gel
-his father gave us hair gel lube and it's actually pretty good (and smells good too )
-the judges' pronounciations of the competitors' names were hilarious:
-EWIK, BEN BALA, CONEELAHS
-one of the judges went around calling for the competitor "Megaminx" 
(-she was mistakenly reading out the event name obviously)
-the venue had an outdoor observation deck on the 84th floor
-from up there we saw a housefire :/
-Thai food isn't for me (and I got the impression that a lot of other cubers were longing for some tourist-appropriate food as well )
-the breakfast at the 'cube canteen' was good
-but if you leave the table for only 10 seconds the waitresses take away everything that was on there
-I had to use three glasses for a 10 minute breakfast once
-Breandan broke the hotel
-therefore he owns it
-Faz and me got a 9.95 team step by step solve
-factory solving is awesome
-the person after Faz would always have 2-3 cubes waiting to be solved 
-doing random colour crosses at factory solves is fun
-the cube canteen opened especially for us on Friday evening
-before that we (about 15 people) wandered around the hotel for about 20 minutes looking for a place to eat
-eventually we became less and less until Breandan and co. decided to get McDonald's 
-the evenings were even more fun than the actual competition
-I was very happy throughout the 4 days (except for the post-3x3-semi-final moments )
-I got a 50.58 BLD solve beating Kai's NR by 3 seconds 
-also a 54.xy afterwards
-I got 5th place with that which was surprising for me
-I BEAT AMOS
-at my first 4x4 BLD solve my judge decided to stop the stopwatch when I had finished memo >_>
-it was a success...
-when I looked at the time and it said 8:49 I immediatly knew something was wrong
-I was given an extra attempt which I DNF'd
-I was pretty annoyed at how uneducated some of the judges were (e.g. my cube was one turn off and the judge wrote DNF or I got a 5:06.xy 7x7 solve and the judge wrote 5.06)
-it got better as the competitions proceeded
-Ethan and I traded Zhanchis
-I somehow got 2nd at Magic in spite of me not even owning one, let alone having practiced for more than a year
-Henrik was so happy about his feet win 
-Michal is a beast that doesn't have nevers 
-I feel kind of bad for Faz because the astonishing applause must have hugely unnerved him
-I'm happy for Michal and LOW HESSURA!
-Dan and Rowe didn't even make 2x2 finals
-Rowe was really tired all Saturday (before 2x2 first round: "I wanna go back to bed")
-Sébastien won FMC!!
-I got a 37 which is OK
-I missed the OH NR single by 0.05 and the average by 0.3 seconds >:|
-I'm still happy I got sub-17 avg
-the whole competition was televised in the local hotel TV and could be viewed in every single room of the hotel (same as the livestream)
-Mats is really good at 4x4
-he tied my single with a 7.52 non-lucky
-I beat his PB average by 0.01  (with 9.08)
-I thought it was 9.09 so I told him "I tied your avg!"; when it turned out that it was actually 9.08 he called me a liar the entire day 
-Chris Hardwick is awesome
-we made a ~3.5m high cube mosaic of the hotel
-when I first saw the mosaic of Stefan Pochmann I thought it was Steve Jobs
-Aussi accent is funny "he's having a bear", "Fayliks"
-5x5 final was epic but I missed most of it because I was busy being upset about not making 3x3 final
-the only thing I filmed was 4x4 final which I know regret
-I'd really like to have some footage of me solving but apparently noone recorded me
-Breandan can juggle really well
-one of his balls, PUN INTENDED, got stuck in the ceiling
-Piti's father gave me a cube bag
-Erik failed 
-so did many others like Piti and Breandan
-Hays is really unlucky
-he turns ridiculously fast on big cubes
-his 6x6 exploded when during scrambling in the 6x6 final
-it exploded on his last turn of his final solve 
-Arnaud was a really good (and funny) announcer
-the youngest competitor was cute :3
-her inspection consisted of: x x
-she then used the first ~3 seconds of her solve to inspect 
-Australia now has two persons that have done sub-10 in competition
-Feliks brought TimTams
-they're good.
-I got 5/5 in multi!
-execution took me like 17 minutes because on two cubes I had to un- and redo almost all of the edges and also guess something
-I was _very_ surprised when I opened my eyes and had solved all five cubes
-for the entire competition weekend I only left the hotel once or twice
-on Thursday it took me a while to figure out that "Fren Fied" was supposed to be french fries 
-Rowe tried to seduce Feliks to a beer 
-the farthest he got was taking a picture of him holding one
-Zane is crazy good at Multi and 3BLD
-I'm happy for his win
-I liked the 3x3 final format
-overall I'm pretty happy with my results, though not making 3x3 final being a drop of bitterness
-even though I don't really care about magic it's still nice to have a trophy 
-this was one of the best weekends in my life
-I wish the competition hadn't gone by so quickly
-it was incredibly awesome and fun to meet so many great people at the biggest cube gathering of all time
-the organisers did a very good job which I am thanking them for
-I really hope to see everyone again in two years
-AWESOME!






......




Breandan about to break the hotel....... Jeremy and Feliks playing golf.


----------



## Ron (Oct 23, 2011)

I uploaded the WC 2011 scrambles.

For the record: the WC 2011 finalists were aging 15 (Mats) to 20 (Yu, Rowe, Bence), average age was 17 years and 11 months.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 23, 2011)

@ Ron, Scrambles from home?
I thought scrambles fresh from the Venue :/


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> DYK:
> 
> -this is my first DYK in ages
> -best comp ever
> ...


 
Most Thais lube their cubes with hair gel + Jeremy as well lol


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2011)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> Most Thais lube their cubes with hair gel + Jeremy as well lol


 
And apparently me and Tim picked it up too  . It's nice having a cube that smells good.


----------



## paololzki (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 8 bottles of those lube that Piti's dad gave. It smells good! Though the effect worns out pretty fast


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2011)

paololzki said:


> I have 8 bottles of those lube that Piti's dad gave. It smells good! Though the effect worns out pretty fast


 
I loved that lube, but the bottle doesn't close perfectly so it didn't survive my travelling in Thailand-Lao-Vietnam-Cambodia-India


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2011)

Is the hair gel/lube available for purchase? Mine leaked and there's none left.


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes said:


> -Australia now has two persons that have done sub-10 in competition



thanks for noticing Cornelius


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 31, 2011)

Kind of late, but...
-Australia now has 2 people in 3x3 average top 100
-Australia had 3 people in the 2x2 finals, the most out of any country, even though only 6 Australians went
-Me and Mats Valk did over 150 2x2 solves/races when warming up for the 2x2 first round
-And we ended up top 2 in that round
-Faz also joined in for some of it
-At one point I was racing Mats at 3x3, even though he is 5-6s faster than me
-Erik told me to make sure I dried my hands properly
-I didn't leave the hotel for 3 days
-The after party was weird
-Me and Kirt started having dinner at Sky Coffee, then Kevin Hays, Daniel Sheppard, Zane Carney, Simon Westlund and Tim Major ended up coming
-I missed the 5x5 finals, which apparently was one of the most exciting rounds of cubing ever
-I did FMC, and had 4 corners left after 27 moves. I ended up half guessing a long way to solve them, and knew I would get a DNF, but apparently it was only a DNF by 1 move
-I usually use CFOP/FreeFOP for FMC
-On the day trip on Monday, me and Ethan Crislip started doing teamBLD, and got down to 31.10
-They told me to go to bus 2, so I did, but apparently they were looking for me on another bus


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2011)

Worlds was so awesome! I'm still working on publishing pictures, I have a ton! I also took a number of videos of feet cubing and square-1. I'll update again in this thread once I have them all posted. I had such a fun time seeing old friends again, as well as meeting so many new cubers! I can't wait for Worlds 2013! 

----------

On a bit of a self serving note Full Sail University, the school where I teach, sponsored me for about half my trip costs. They wrote an article about me on the school news site, Propeller. I think you have to be connected via the school network to see it, but you might still be able to view it.

Here's the link

If that doesn't work then here is the text of the article:


Spoiler



Meet Full Sail's Blindfold 'Speedcubing' World Champ!

Thursday, October 27, 2011; Last Updated: 12:01 PM EDT (12:01 GMT)

Since its debut in 1980, there have been many variations of the traditional 3x3 Rubik's Cube, like the Megaminx, above center.
"It takes about an hour to learn and about a day through practicing to get it down."
Full Sail math teacher Chris Hardwick, on learning the basic technique to solve the Rubik's Cube
Discussion What is your talent?
Want to learn speedcubing and compete in a competition? Join Full Sail’s Rubik’s Cube Group!

Full Sail faculty members have distinguished themselves in many areas of media and entertainment. They’ve won film festivals and design competitions, and have been credited on blockbuster film, games and albums. 

Now Full Sail can boast of its own Rubik’s Cube world champion! Math teacher Chris Hardwick became the world champion for blindfolded 5x5 cube solving in Bangkok, Thailand this month at the 2011 World Rubik’s Cube Championship.

Hardwick competed against as many as 366 champion “cubers” from at least 39 countries Oct. 14-16. His time for a blindfolded solve of a 5x5 Rubik’s Cube (also called the “professor’s cube”) was 15 minutes, 6 seconds, making him the reigning world champion in that event.

While solving a Rubik’s Cube blind might seem an impossible task, Hardwick explained that cubers first spend a minute or two studying the cube, during which time they visualize and memorize the moves they will make to solve the cube. Then the blindfold goes on, and the cuber has to remember each move to solve the puzzle. (Watch Hardwick's video demonstration with a standard 3x3 cube, below!) 



“The world record for this event is 9 minutes, 48.58 seconds,” said Hardwick. “My time was quite a bit slower than the world record, but it was the fastest in the competition and good enough for first place.”

Hardwick came in 2nd place in the 4x4 blindfolded competition with a time of 6 minutes, 9.85 seconds.

The top three winners in each competitive event earn trophies and prize money. “The combined prize money that I won for both events was 825 euros, which is almost enough to pay for my plane ticket!” Hardwick said, laughing. “But I was very excited for the placement.”

The World Rubik’s Cube Championship takes place every other year and there have been five years competitions since its inception. Hardwick has competed in four of them. This is his third world champion title. Stateside, he holds the North American records for both the 4x4 blindfolded and 5x5 blindfolded events. He has also held eight national titles and set 16 world records.

While Hardwick is clearly gifted in his puzzle solving abilities and spatial skills, he will openly tell you that he didn’t initially solve a Rubik’s Cube without help. In fact, Hardwick wants people to know that the technique of solving a Rubik’s Cube is something that most people can learn. 

Hardwick first got into cubing during the summer before his freshman year of high school year. 

“I had a cube in a closet, basically. I just found it one day, and I was like, ‘I want to learn how to do that.’ I tried for about a week to figure it out, and I got one side, and that was about it,” said Hardwick. 

Then he found an online video on the basic technique of Rubik’s Cube solving, and he was hooked. The secret is solving in ‘layers’, Hardwick says. 

“It takes about an hour to learn and about a day through practicing to get it down,” said Hardwick. “After about a day, no matter how scrambled it gets, you can solve it. Some of the configurations are more difficult because they are more scrambled than others, but you can solve any one of them basically after about a day of practice.”



Hardwick likes sharing the secret to solving the puzzle, and he is the faculty advisor for Full Sail’s Rubik’s Cube Group. Although the club has been in hiatus for a few months, Hardwick said he is about to start scheduling regular club meetings again. (Contact [email protected]).

Last year, Hardwick and the club sponsored an official Rubik’s Cube competition on campus, and he plans to do the same in early 2012. 

“People who compete will get ranked on the official tournament lists and everything, and they’ll have a world rank and a national rank. I want to set one up again for sometime next March,” said Hardwick. “If I can get more people to join the club, that’s awesome.”

And if you want to learn to solve the Rubik’s Cube, who wouldn’t want to learn from a world champion?

Want to learn to solve the Rubik’s Cube? Hardwick recommends: 
Dan Brown’s How to Solve a Rubik’s Cube on YouTube
Speedsolving.com

To learn to solve blindfolded, check out Hardwick’s page on Speedcubing.com!

- Christine Janesko


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can someone construct a medal table? (I don't want to do it manually). I'd be interested in seeing it


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Can someone construct a medal table? (I don't want to do it manually). I'd be interested in seeing it


 


Spoiler










har har



I am so sorry


----------



## Julian (Nov 3, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Want to learn to solve the Rubik’s Cube? Hardwick recommends:
> Dan Brown’s How to Solve a Rubik’s Cube on YouTube


?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2011)

Julian said:


> ?


 
Dan Brown's tutorial is, in my opinion, a very effective method of introducing a non-cuber to cubing. The video is entertaining, the method is scalable to a speedsolve method, and it even explains the concept of the order of an algorithm (if only lightly).

So yes, I absolutely recommend Dan Brown's video for non-cubers who would like to learn how to solve for the very first time.


----------



## Julian (Nov 3, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Dan Brown's tutorial is, in my opinion, a very effective method of introducing a non-cuber to cubing. The video is entertaining, the method is scalable to a speedsolve method, and it even explains the concept of the order of an algorithm (if only lightly).
> 
> So yes, I absolutely recommend Dan Brown's video for non-cubers who would like to learn how to solve for the very first time.


I understand. He does lead beginners down some wrong paths, though.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Can someone construct a medal table? (I don't want to do it manually). I'd be interested in seeing it


 
Did it manually (with some help from excel for sorting), so it's not too fancy.

By medal color:

Gold
*Australia:* 5
*Hungary:* 4
*USA:* 2
*Denmark:* 1
*France:* 1
*Germany:* 1
*Indonesia:* 1
*Japan:* 1
*Poland:* 1
*Sweden:* 1
*United Kingdom:* 1

Silver

*USA:* 5
*Japan:* 2
*Australia:* 1
*China:* 1
*Denmark:* 1
*Germany:* 1
*Hungary:* 1
*Indonesia:* 1
*Italy:* 1
*Netherlands:* 1
*Poland:* 1
*Spain:* 1
*Thailand:* 1
*United Kingdom:* 1

Bronze
*Hungary:* 4
*Japan:* 4
*Australia:* 3
*Indonesia:* 2
*United Kingdom:* 2
*Denmark:* 1
*Netherlands:* 1
*Sweden:* 1
*Thailand:* 1

By Country:

*Australia:* 5 gold ; 1 silver; 3 bronze

*China:* 1 silver

*Denmark:* 1 gold; 1 silver; 1 bronze

*France:* 1 gold

*Germany:* 1 gold; 1 silver

*Hungary:* 4 gold; 1 silver; 4 bronze

*Indonesia:* 1 gold; 1 silver; 2 bronze

*Japan:* 1 gold; 2 silver; 4 bronze

*Netherlands:* 1 silver; 1 bronze

*Poland:* 1 gold; 1 silver

*Spain:* 1 silver

*Sweden:* 1 gold; 1 bronze

*Thailand:* 1 silver; 1 bronze

*United Kingdom:* 1 gold; 1 silver; 2 bronze

*USA:* 2 gold; 5 silver


----------



## timeless (Nov 4, 2011)

did anyone get a massage like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pY4pj1x9s8


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> I understand. He does lead beginners down some wrong paths, though.


 
yeah, like putting vaseline (petroleum jelly) in your cube. ==


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris 

Here's the medal table in a more traditional format of sorted by golds, then silvers etc...
I made one small edit: Hungary have a bronze changed to silver because FM had a =2nd place.


----------



## Ron (Nov 4, 2011)

> SELECT countryId, sum( if( pos =1, 1, 0 ) ) gold, sum( if( pos =2, 1, 0 ) ) silver, sum( if( pos =3, 1, 0 ) ) bronze
> FROM Results
> WHERE competitionId = 'WC2011'
> AND best >0 and (roundId='f' or roundId='c')
> ...



gives:
countryId gold silver bronze
Australia 5 1 3
Hungary 4 2 3
USA 2 5 0
Japan 1 2 4
Indonesia 1 1 2
United Kingdom 1 1 2
Denmark 1 1 1
Poland 1 1 0
Germany 1 1 0
Sweden 1 0 1
France 1 0 0
Thailand 0 1 1
Netherlands 0 1 1
Italy 0 1 0
China 0 1 0
Spain 0 1 0


----------



## mrCage (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a little bit odd that China having so many cubers these days did not fare better in the WC. And how about scoring total points for each nation? Like Gold=6 pts, silver=5pts etc. (6th place=1pt) Just like they do in the olympics and so on. Would be interesting to see 

Per


----------



## irontwig (Nov 4, 2011)

mrCage said:


> It's a little bit odd that China having so many cubers these days did not fare better in the WC. And how about scoring total points for each nation? Like Gold=6 pts, silver=5pts etc. (6th place=1pt) Just like they do in the olympics and so on. Would be interesting to see
> 
> Per


 
The People's Republic doesn't allow its citizens to travel very freely.


----------



## mrCage (Nov 4, 2011)

Then let next WC be held in Shanghai  Australia would also be a nice place. Not that i have any plans of going :-o

Per


----------



## Ron (Nov 4, 2011)

> SELECT countryId, sum( if( pos =1, 6, if( pos =2, 5, if (pos=3,4, if( pos =4, 3, if( pos =5, 2, if( pos =6, 1, 0 ) ) ) ) ) ) ) total
> FROM Results
> WHERE competitionId = 'WC2011'
> AND best >0
> ...


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 4, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> So...I was bored. I also wanted to find out how various nations did at the World Championships. I decided to find out the hard way...by getting the results myself. It has been done like the WCA statistics where they add up all the single and average rankings of a person, however, with this, it is the highest average ranking of a country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this a while ago. Maybe it would be useful now that people are talking about medal tables...because this goes further than that...


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 4, 2011)

i wish i can join the world cube competition...


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> I did this a while ago. Maybe it would be useful now that people are talking about medal tables...because this goes further than that...


Nice table - could you sort it ascending by the Total column and repost?


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2011)

mrCage said:


> Then let next WC be held in Shanghai  Australia would also be a nice place. Not that i have any plans of going :-o
> 
> Per


 
Yea there would be huge visa problems with China, so I would really not recommend having the competition there. 

Australia, we could certainly manage it, but it would be very expensive and would require people to travel very far. Every major city in Australia is amongst the most expensive cities in the world.


----------



## ianography (Nov 4, 2011)

Dene said:


> Yea there would be huge visa problems with China, so I would really not recommend having the competition there.
> 
> Australia, we could certainly manage it, but it would be very expensive and would require people to travel very far. Every major city in Australia is amongst the most expensive cities in the world.


 
I know this isn't the most *educated* post ever, but... maybe it would be worth having it in Australia. Even with travel fares and costs.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 4, 2011)

I would like to suggest the UK for the next worlds, just because.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 4, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would like to suggest the UK for the next worlds, just because.



Why? Because you live there?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

Please don't turn this into another "Let's hold ________ in _______ because it is in my backyard," thread.


----------



## Dene (Nov 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> I know this isn't the most *educated* post ever, but... maybe it would be worth having it in Australia. Even with travel fares and costs.


 
$2000USD++ for flights, probably $100USD+ a night accommodation, unless a really good deal could be arranged. $15-$30USD+ per meal. Unaffordable for kids that need to come with parents, unaffordable for your average teenage cuber. Expensive for your average adult cuber.


----------



## adragast (Nov 5, 2011)

I would rather not have it in Europe as we had two in Europe before this one...


----------



## Florian (Nov 6, 2011)

Germany or Melbourne would be best


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> Germany or Melbourne would be best


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Florian (Nov 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I lol'd.


 
Why?


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 6, 2011)

Because it makes no sense.

Well, after 

America, America, Europe, Europe, Asia

Asia again would make sense. And then probably distribute it better afterwards. Probably Australia once in a while


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2011)

No, I was laughing because he's based in Germany and lives in Australia.
And what makes either of the not make sense. Each continent getting them for 4 years? lame


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2011)

If we had it in Australia, Melbourne would definitely be the best place to have it (more competitions that any other Australian city.) However, because Australia only has about 100 cubers, and it's very expensive, probably not a likely place. If it was in Asia again, the countries with the most cubers are China then Indonesia.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2011)

From the rumors I heard it might be somewhere in South America. But they are still only rumors, I don't think anything serious is planned yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 6, 2011)

I personally think Indonesia would be a great place. They have a ton of cubers scattered across the country..I'm sure a great venue could be found. And they also have a lot of manpower, considering the huge amount of cubers.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 6, 2011)

Worlds 2011 wasn't decided until after Asian 2010, so less than 1 year before it was held. Let's see how and where speedcubing develops the most. South America or Africa seem very unlikely now and so does the middle east, but things are changing in some countries


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2011)

Dene said:


> probably $100USD+ a night accommodation, unless a really good deal could be arranged. $15-$30USD+ per meal.



We could enquire about rates at http://www.urbancamp.org.au but the average international competitor would be looking at US$2,500+ for the trip. On the other hand it'd only be around $600 for 40 odd Kiwi competitors. 

We'll see how competitions expand around Australia first... two years to go 

Tim.

@Shanghai: Beijing plz kthnx


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 9, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I personally think Indonesia would be a great place. They have a ton of cubers scattered across the country..I'm sure a great venue could be found. And they also have a lot of manpower, considering the huge amount of cubers.



Twice in a row on South East Asia? That will be great.
Yea, a lot of cuber here, but they are living the different islands, transportation is huge problem for them,

FYI, Jakarta - Eastern part of Indonesia round trip is way more expensive than Jakarta - Bangkok round trip.
I hate the fact that Indonesia is an archipelago.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 9, 2011)

OK 2013 over here please:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ionships-2013-suggestions&p=666375#post666375


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Because it makes no sense.
> 
> Well, after
> 
> ...



For me it would make sens to break the "double" tradition. suppose we put the break "back in time"; between Europe, Europe.

Then the logical order would be Europe, Asia, America - repeat (until cubing in another continent becomes "big" enough).

Personally I'd love to see the next one in Europe though 
What about Brussels?


----------



## iwinoky (Nov 9, 2011)

*Thoughts on WC 2011 (in a talk I gave!)*

The day after WC 2011, I gave a talk on the Rubik's Cube to a group of sixth graders. If you jump to the 28 and a half minute mark of the video at the bottom of this linked page, you'll hear my thoughts on Worlds!

http://www.hotchkiss.org/academics/a-smshing-day-at-hotchkiss/index.aspx

Ian


----------



## TimMc (Nov 9, 2011)

fazdad said:


> OK 2013 over here please:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ionships-2013-suggestions&p=666375#post666375


 
It might be better to have a serious discussion on the WCA forum.

Tim.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 9, 2011)

irontwig said:


> The People's Republic doesn't allow its citizens to travel very freely.


People don't allow Republic citizens to travel freely.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 10, 2011)

TimMc said:


> It might be better to have a serious discussion on the WCA forum.
> 
> Tim.



2013 was starting to be discussed here so I thought it best have a thread of its own. And I understood it would fill up with "I want it here" type posts which was partly the reason I created it - keep em corralled so to speak...anyway thread is closed. So maybe we just keep on discussing 2013 in here? Better close this one


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2011)

andyzhangdayu said:


> People don't allow Republic citizens to travel freely.


 
Sure they do. Everywhere I've been in my life has been swarmed with Chinese people (except Thailand; I can't actually say how many Chinese were around there).


----------

